# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Մարքեթինգի, PR-ի հետ կապված քննարկումներ և հետաքրքիր առաջարկներ

## Ripsim

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ,

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում կազմակերպել քննարկումներ մարքեթինգի և PR-ի վերաբերյալ: Կարող ենք լուծումներ առաջարկել որոշակի գործնական խնդիրների համար: Եթե ֆորումում կան մասնագետներ կամ մարքեթինգով 

հետաքրքրված անձիք, ապա շատ ուրախ կլինեմ փորձի փոխանակման և հետաքրքիր քննարկումների համար:

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ խնդիրների համար:

----------


## Ripsim

Օրինակ կարող ենք որևէ կազմակերպության համար SWOT կամ այլ անալիզ անել: Որևէ կազմակերպության իմիջի կամ կոնկրետ արտադրանքի ճանաչման հետ կապված խնդիրներ լուծել:Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը փորձ ունի PR-ի կամ մարքեթինգի ոլորտում, լավ կլինի փորձի փոխանակում անել: Մի խոսքով, եթե կան մարդիկ որոնք հետաքրքրված են մարքեթինգով, ապա լավ կլինի արձագանքեն:Կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի:

Լավ կլինի դուք էլ ինչ-որ բաներ առաջարկեք, եթե այս պահին ձեզ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բան է հետաքրքրում, ասեք: Եթե կարդում եք ինչ-որ գիրք թեմայի վերաբերյալ, կիսվեք ձեր կարծիքով և տպավորություններով :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես դեռ մարքեթինգի ֆակուլտետի ուսանող եմ, մենակ տեսական գիտելիքներ ունեմ: Հիմա էլ ամառ ա, ոչ մի մասնագիտական գիրք չեմ կարդում: 

Եթե Դուք փորձ ունեք, կարող եք պատմել: Կարծում եմ լավ կլիներ, որ Դուք որևէ թեմա առաջարկեիք, մենք էլ կամաց-կամաց կմիանանք:

----------

Ձայնալար (07.08.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

Այդ դեպքում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել գովազդի, մարքեթինգի, PR-ի տարբերությունները: Օրինակ ինչով են դրանք տարբերվում միմյանցից ըստ ձեզ?

----------


## ed2010

> Այդ դեպքում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել գովազդի, մարքեթինգի, PR-ի տարբերությունները: Օրինակ ինչով են դրանք տարբերվում միմյանցից ըստ ձեզ?


Գովազդը, մարքեթինգը, PR-ը իրար հետ շատ սերտ կապված են, բայց միանգամայն տարբեր գաղափարներ են, դրա համար քննարկել դրանց տարբերությունները իմաստ չեմ տեսնում...
Իսկ եթե շատ այնուամենայնիվ շատ հետաքրքված ես դրանցով, միգուցե դրանց կապը ավելի լավ կլինի քննարկել?

P.S. Մեկ հարց, մարքեթինգի և/կամ PR-ի հետ ինչ առնչություն ունես? Ուսանող ես թե այդ գծով աշխատող? Կամ միգուցե ուղղակի հետաքրքրված ես դրանցով?

----------


## Katka

> Այդ դեպքում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել գովազդի, մարքեթինգի, PR-ի տարբերությունները: Օրինակ ինչով են դրանք տարբերվում միմյանցից ըստ ձեզ?


Բորշը առանց գազարի ու ճակնդեղի, բորշ չի:

----------

Sagittarius (07.08.2011), Yevuk (07.08.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բորշը առանց գազարի ու ճակնդեղի, բորշ չի:


լավն էր. փորձել գտրնել մարքեթինգի և գովաըդի մինջև տարբերությունները, նույնն է, ինչ փորձել գտնել բորշի և գազարի միջև տարբերությունները: 

Գովազդը մարքեթինգի գործիքներից /տարրերից, էլեմենտներից, չգիտեմ, ոնց եք ուզում անվանել/ մեկն ա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Չորս Pից մեկի /Մարքեթինգի Միքսի/՝ Promotionի /հայերեն ո՞նց էր ճիշտ թարգմանությունը, մոռացել եմ :Blush: / էլեմենտը:

----------

Yevuk (07.08.2011)

----------


## Katka

Բայց թեման լավն ա:

----------

Yevuk (08.08.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բայց թեման լավն ա:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց կոնկրետ քննարկման թեմա է պետք ու որքան հնարավոր է տեսականից հեռու, քանի որ տեսականը զուտ գրքերով էլ կարելի է սովորել. ֆորումի առավելությունը այն է, որ կարելի է պրակտիկ քննարկել. 

Դե եթե PR և գովազդից խոսք գնաց, առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հետևյալ օրինակով: Այսօր մարքեթինգում բավականին ակտիվ է օգտագործվում սոցիալ մեդիան /social media/՝բոլոր սխալ թարգմանված եզրերի համար կներեք: Ցանկացած իրան հարգող ժամանակակից խոշոր ընկերություն ունի նույնիսկ սոց.-մեդիա մարտավարություն: 
Քանի որ ակնկալում եմ, որ այս թեմայում պետք է լինեն մարքեթինգին ծանոթ մարդիկ, ուստի կարճ հիշեցնեմ, որ սոց.-մեդիա մարտավարությունը համացանցի միջոցով /ֆորում, բլոգ, սոց.ցանցեր, յութուբ, և այլն, և այլն/ սպառողի ուղեղին և դրամապանակին հասնելուն ուղղված գործողությունների ամբողջություն է: 

Այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել կոնկրետ օրինակներ, թե ինչպես են հայկական ընկերությունները օգտագործում սոց.մեդիան և ինչպիսի արդյունքներ են դրանք տալիս: Եթե ցանկություն ունեք կարող եք ավելի նեղացնել թեմայի քննարկման շրջանակը: 

Համաշխարհային օրինակները բազմազան են, օրինակ՝ Nike+ը: Ավելի ուշ, եթե ժամանակ լինի, ավելի մանրամասն կանրադառնամ դրանց: Իսկ մինչ այդ առավել անհամբերներին առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ:

----------

Katka (08.08.2011), Yevuk (08.08.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Գովազդը, մարքեթինգը, PR-ը իրար հետ շատ սերտ կապված են, բայց միանգամայն տարբեր գաղափարներ են, դրա համար քննարկել դրանց տարբերությունները իմաստ չեմ տեսնում...
> Իսկ եթե շատ այնուամենայնիվ շատ հետաքրքված ես դրանցով, միգուցե դրանց կապը ավելի լավ կլինի քննարկել?


Համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ...Բայց որ շատ մարդկանց համար այդ հասկացությունները ասոցացվում են միայն գովազդի հետ ու շատերի համար հետաքրքիր է դրանց տարբերությունը, դա ևս ֆակտ է :Smile:  Այստեղ բավականին հաջող օրինակ կա (An Example of the Definitions), որը կարծում եմ շատ դիպուկ է(http://managementhelp.org/marketing/...ng/defined.htm)




> P.S. Մեկ հարց, մարքեթինգի և/կամ PR-ի հետ ինչ առնչություն ունես? Ուսանող ես թե այդ գծով աշխատող? Կամ միգուցե ուղղակի հետաքրքրված ես դրանցով?


Սկսել եմ զբաղվել վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում, քանի որ առընչվում է իմ մասնագիտության հետ (ավարտել եմ Պոլիտեխնիկի կիբեռնետիկա բաժինը` Որակի կառավարում մասնագիտությամբ)

----------


## Ripsim

> Բորշը առանց գազարի ու ճակնդեղի, բորշ չի:


Լավ համեմատություն էր :Jpit: ))) 

Մի համեմատություն ևս.

Եթե տղամարդը մոտենում է կանանց, բացատրում է, որ ինքը լավ սիրեկան է-դա մարքեթինգ է

Եթե տղամարդը բարձրանում է աթոռի վրա ու սկսում է անընդհատ կրկնել, որ ինքը լավ սիրեկան է-դա գովազդ է

Եթե 2 կին միմյանց հետ խոսում են վերոհիշյալ տղամարդու մասին, ասելով, որ նա շատ լավ սիրեկան է, մնացածն էլ լսում են ու ենթագիտակցորեն ընդունում-դա PR է

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եք համաձայն, բայց սա ևս որպես օրինակ կարդացել եմ...(ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ)

----------

ed2010 (09.08.2011)

----------


## Katka

> Լավ համեմատություն էր))) 
> 
> Մի համեմատություն ևս.
> 
> Եթե տղամարդը մոտենում է կանանց, բացատրում է, որ ինքը լավ սիրեկան է-դա մարքեթինգ է
> 
> Եթե տղամարդը բարձրանում է աթոռի վրա ու սկսում է անընդհատ կրկնել, որ ինքը լավ սիրեկան է-դա գովազդ է
> 
> Եթե 2 կին միմյանց հետ խոսում են վերոհիշյալ տղամարդու մասին, ասելով, որ նա շատ լավ սիրեկան է, մնացածն էլ լսում են ու ենթագիտակցորեն ընդունում-դա PR է
> ...


Մնում ա գնի վերաբերյալ համաձայնության գան :LOL: 



> Եթե տղամարդը մոտենում է կանանց, բացատրում է, որ ինքը լավ սիրեկան է-դա մարքեթինգ է


 գովազդ ա կամ էլ գովազդ PR-ի համար :Jpit:

----------


## Ripsim

> լավն էր. փորձել գտրնել մարքեթինգի և գովաըդի մինջև տարբերությունները, նույնն է, ինչ փորձել գտնել բորշի և գազարի միջև տարբերությունները: 
> 
> Գովազդը մարքեթինգի գործիքներից /տարրերից, էլեմենտներից, չգիտեմ, ոնց եք ուզում անվանել/ մեկն ա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Չորս Pից մեկի /Մարքեթինգի Միքսի/՝ Promotionի /հայերեն ո՞նց էր ճիշտ թարգմանությունը, մոռացել եմ/ էլեմենտը:


Համաձայն եմ, բացի այդ, քանի որ մարքեթինգը ավելի լայն իմաստով բաժանվում է Inbound և Outbound մարքեթինգի (իմիջայլոց շատ կազմակերպություններ հիմնականում, ցավոք, բավարարվում են միայն Outbound մարքեթինգով), ապա կարելի է ասել, որ գովազդը ու PR-ը հանդիսանում են Outbound մարքեթինգի տարր:

----------


## Katka

> Inbound և Outbound


Էս ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Ripsim

> Էս ի՞նչ ա:


Ներքին մարքեթինգ (սրա մեջ մտնում են մարքեթինգային հետազոտությունը, մրցակցության անալիզը, գնագոյացումը, դիրքավորումը, անվանակոչությունը ու բրենդինգը) և արտաքին մարքեթինգ (սրա մեջ մտնում են գովազդն ու առաջ քաշումը (promotion), PR-ը, վաճառքը, հաճախորդների սերվիզը, հաճախորդների բավարարվածությունը, սոցիալական ցանցերով զբաղվելը(social networking))

----------

Katka (08.08.2011), Lusina (10.08.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել կոնկրետ օրինակներ, թե ինչպես են հայկական ընկերությունները օգտագործում սոց.մեդիան և ինչպիսի արդյունքներ են դրանք տալիս: Եթե ցանկություն ունեք կարող եք ավելի նեղացնել թեմայի քննարկման շրջանակը:


Նման հիշարժան օրինակ ցավոք դժվարանում եմ հիշել, բայց այ որ Հայաստանում գնալով ավելի շատ ընկերություններ են սկսում ուշադրություն դարձնել PR-ի տարրերին-դա հաստատ: Օրինակ Մամա-Միա պիցցերիաների ցանցը, եթե չեմ սխալվում շատ հետաքրքիր ակցիա էր անում: Եթե պատվերիդ վճարը կազմում էր 2000 դրամ և ավելի, մատուցողը մոտենում և չինգաչունգ էր խաղում քեզ հետ, եթե հաղթեցիր, անվճար սուրճ էին հյուրասիրում(եթե պիցցերիաների ցանցի անունը կամ ինչ-որ տվյալ խառնում եմ, նախապես ներեղություն): Հաստատ այդ մի բաժակ սուրճը իրենց բյուջեին չէր վնասի, իսկ իդեան շատ կրեատիվ է 




> Համաշխարհային օրինակները բազմազան են, օրինակ՝ Nike+ը: Ավելի ուշ, եթե ժամանակ լինի, ավելի մանրամասն կանրադառնամ դրանց: Իսկ մինչ այդ առավել անհամբերներին առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ:


Հավես օրինակ էր, շնորհակալություն!

Համաշխարհային փորձից շատ հետաքրքիր PR ակցիաներ կարելի է հիշել: Ինձ շատ Է դուր գալիս պայթող ելակե փուչիկի ակցիան: Ելակի համով կոնֆետ արտադրող ֆիրման պատրաստում է ընդամենը մեկ բաններ, որի աջ կողմում կպցրած է ելակի տեսքով փուչիկ, իսկ ձախ կողմում մեծ ասեղ: Ամեն օր փուչիկը մի քիչ ուռում է: Հասնում է նրան, որ ամբողջ քաղաքի ուշադրությունը հայտնվում է փուչիկի վրա, բոլորը, այդ թվում նաև մեդիան անհամբեր սպասում են փուչիկի մոտ, թե երբ է պայթելու...Մի օր էլ պայթում է և միջից թափվում են կոնֆետներ :Sad: շատ փորձեցի գտնել վիդեոն, բայց չկարողացա :Sad:  )

Շատ բաններների փոխարեն մարդիկ սարքել էին ընդամենը մեկը, իսկ մեդիային հրավիրելու անհարժեշտություն չկար, իրենք իրենց ոտքով եկել էին: Ավելի էժան ու արդյունավետ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Եթե ժամանակս հերիքի, վաղը էստեղ մի քիչ կպատմեմ անհաջող մարկետինգի, PR-ի ու զանազան «ակցիաների» պատճառած ԱՂԵՏՆԵՐԻ ու ԱՐՀԱՎԻՐՔՆԵՐԻ մասին: Քանզի ամեն փայլող բան ոսկի չէ, իսկ մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում (ի տարբերություն սպառողների հնարամտության): Իսկ հիմա մաղթում եմ արդյունավետ ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:

----------


## Ripsim

> Եթե ժամանակս հերիքի, վաղը էստեղ մի քիչ կպատմեմ անհաջող մարկետինգի, PR-ի ու զանազան «ակցիաների» պատճառած ԱՂԵՏՆԵՐԻ ու ԱՐՀԱՎԻՐՔՆԵՐԻ մասին: Քանզի ամեն փայլող բան ոսկի չէ, իսկ մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում (ի տարբերություն սպառողների հնարամտության): Իսկ հիմա մաղթում եմ արդյունավետ ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:


Անհամբերությամբ կսպասեմ հետաքրքիր փաստերի

----------


## Katka

Օրինակ`սխալ գովազդ կամ մարքեթինգային տրյուկ եմ համարում Հայաստանում ընդունված 50-70% զեղչերի կիրառումը ֆիրմային խանութների կողմից: Խաբում են:

----------


## Katka

> Ներքին մարքեթինգ (սրա մեջ մտնում են մարքեթինգային հետազոտությունը, մրցակցության անալիզը, գնագոյացումը, դիրքավորումը, անվանակոչությունը ու բրենդինգը) և արտաքին մարքեթինգ (սրա մեջ մտնում են գովազդն ու առաջ քաշումը (promotion), PR-ը, վաճառքը, հաճախորդների սերվիզը, հաճախորդների բավարարվածությունը, սոցիալական ցանցերով զբաղվելը(social networking))


Հաճախորդների ծառայությունը շատ թույլ է Հայաստանում: "Հաճախորդը միշտ ճիշտ է" սկզբունքը չի գործում մեր երկրում: Նաև ժպիտը, ճիշտ տոնով խոսալը, մունաթդ քեզ պահիր...ամենը պետք է սովորեցնել կազմակերպության աշխատողներին:

----------

ed2010 (09.08.2011), Yevuk (10.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Օրինակ`սխալ գովազդ կամ մարքեթինգային տրյուկ եմ համարում Հայաստանում ընդունված 50-70% զեղչերի կիրառումը ֆիրմային խանութների կողմից: Խաբում են:


50-70% զեղչ կիրառելը շատ ճիշտ մարքեթինգային քայլ է, քանի որ զեղչերի ժամանակ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ապրանք են վաճառում ու անհամեմատ շատ գումար են աշխատում: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է խաբելուն, վերջերս արդեն համարյա նման բան չկա, լավ խանութները արդեն իսկապես կիրառում են նշված զեղչերը: Դա առաջ էր, որ գրում էին մինչև 70% զեղչ, բայց հիմնականում զեղչում էին 10%, իսկ 70% կիրառում էին մի երկու հատ նասկիների վրա :-)

----------

Ripsim (09.08.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Հաճախորդների ծառայությունը շատ թույլ է Հայաստանում: "Հաճախորդը միշտ ճիշտ է" սկզբունքը չի գործում մեր երկրում: Նաև ժպիտը, ճիշտ տոնով խոսալը, մունաթդ քեզ պահիր...ամենը պետք է սովորեցնել կազմակերպության աշխատողներին:


Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ տեղերում հաճախորդների սպասարկումը շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա է ու նույնիսկ այն մինիմալը, որը default տարբերակով պետք է կիրառվի բացակայում է: Բայց ոչ ամեն տեղ իհարկե...

"Հաճախորդը միշտ ճիշտ է" սկզբունքի հետ միասին "Դուք մեր բոսսն եք", "Թող լինի ձեր ուզածով", "Սիրեք հաճախորդին այլ ոչ թե ապրանքը", "Փնտրեք պահանջարկներ և բավարարեք դրանք","Արտադրեք այն, ինչը կարող եք վաճառել, այլ 

ոչ թե վաճառեք այն ինչը կարող եք արտադրել" ու նմանատիպ այլ հայտնի կազմակերպությունների սկզբունքները լավ են նկարագրում մարքեթինգի կառավարման 5 կոնցեպցիաներից մեկը` մարքեթինգի կոնցեպցիան (մնացած 4ն են` 

Արտադրության կատարելագործման, Ապրանքի կատարելագործման, Առևտրային ջանքերի ինտենսիվացման և Սոցիալ-էթիկական մարքեթինգի կոնցեպցիաները(Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հետաքրքրում է կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն օրինակներով գրել))

----------


## Ripsim

> 50-70% զեղչ կիրառելը շատ ճիշտ մարքեթինգային քայլ է, քանի որ զեղչերի ժամանակ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ապրանք են վաճառում ու անհամեմատ շատ գումար են աշխատում: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է խաբելուն, վերջերս արդեն համարյա նման բան չկա, լավ խանութները արդեն իսկապես կիրառում են նշված զեղչերը: Դա առաջ էր, որ գրում էին մինչև 70% զեղչ, բայց հիմնականում զեղչում էին 10%, իսկ 70% կիրառում էին մի երկու հատ նասկիների վրա :-)


Զեղչեր կիրառելը ճիշտ քայլ է, բայց դա էլ է կախված շատ հանգամանքներից...տարգետ մարքեթից...Օրինակ կան կոմպանիաներ, որոնք երբեք զեղչ չեն հայտարարում, որպիսի "չնեղացնեն իրենց հաճախորդներին..."
Օրինակ եթե չեմ սխալվում Ստեֆանո Ռիչին երբեք զեղչ չի հայտարարում

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե ժամանակս հերիքի, վաղը էստեղ մի քիչ կպատմեմ անհաջող մարկետինգի, PR-ի ու զանազան «ակցիաների» պատճառած ԱՂԵՏՆԵՐԻ ու ԱՐՀԱՎԻՐՔՆԵՐԻ մասին: Քանզի ամեն փայլող բան ոսկի չէ, իսկ մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում (ի տարբերություն սպառողների հնարամտության): Իսկ հիմա մաղթում եմ արդյունավետ ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:


Ինչպես և խոստացել էի.

*Աղետ N1. Walkers Potato չիփսերի՝ եղանակը գուշակելու մրցույթը*

Տեսականորեն՝ մրցույթի սկզբունքը հետևյալն էր. հաճախորդը գնում էր մի տուփ չիփս (գինը՝ մոտավորապես 40 պենս), հետո մտնում էր ընկերության սայթն ու փորձում գուշակել, թե մոտ օրերս որտեղ անձրև կգա: Եթե հաճախորդը ճիշտ էր գուշակում տեղն ու ժամը, շահում էր 10 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ:




Ոմանք երևի արդեն նկատեցին, որ  գներն ու շահումը բրիտանական փողով են նշված, ու հասկացան, թե ինչն էր կազմակերպիչների ամենամեծ սխալը: Մրցույթը անցկացվում էր Անգլիայում: Աշնանը: Աշնանը Անգլիայում ընդամենը երկու տեսակ եղանակ է լինում. 1. «հեղեղախառն տեղատարափ անձրև» և 2. «Ջոն, էլի անձրև է գալիս, ես գնացի բաղնիք՝ երակներս կտրելու»: Ըստ վիճակագրության՝ Անգլիայում երեքը մեկին հավանականություն կա, որ տվյալ օրը տվյալ տեղում անձրև կգա: Նաև պետք է նշել, որ Walkers-ը մի տուփ չիփսի համար թույլ էր տալիս երկու անգամ գուշակել եղանակը՝ կրկնապատկելով մասնակիցների շանսերը:




Հետո ինչ-որ մեկը վերցրեց հաշվիչն ու հաշվեց, որ 3 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ ընդհանուր արժողությամբ չիփսի  տուփերի համար Walkers-ը ուղիղ 10 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ մրցանակ է վճարում... Ու խենթությունը սկսվեց: Մի խոսքով՝ չարժի մանրամասնել, թե ինչ ֆինանսական մղձավանջներ ապրեց Walkers-ը, բայց մի բան հաստատ է. մի առանձնապես անձրևոտ շաբաթ, երբ ընկերությունը արդեն մոտ էր ավելի քան մեկ միլիոն ֆունտ ստեռլինգ կորցնելուն, մրցույթի սայթը կասկածելի հանգամանքներում «փչացավ» ու այլևս չաշխատեց: «Ներողություն, տեխնիկական խնդիրների պատճառով բլա-բլա-բլա»: Քիչ անց վերջ դրվեց նաև այդ ողջ ակցիային:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2011), E-la Via (15.10.2011), Katka (12.08.2011), Lusina (10.08.2011), Mark Pauler (05.05.2012), Ripsim (10.08.2011), Sagittarius (10.08.2011), Yevuk (10.08.2011), Մանուլ (16.09.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

> Տեսականորեն՝ մրցույթի սկզբունքը հետևյալն էր. հաճախորդը գնում էր մի տուփ չիփս (գինը՝ մոտավորապես 40 պենս), հետո մտնում էր ընկերության սայթն ու փորձում գուշակել, թե մոտ օրերս որտեղ անձրև կգա: Եթե հաճախորդը ճիշտ էր գուշակում տեղն ու ժամը, շահում էր 10 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ:


"Արդյունավետ" հաշվարկներ են արել մարդիկ..... :Smile: 




> Քանզի ամեն փայլող բան ոսկի չէ, իսկ մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում (ի տարբերություն սպառողների հնարամտության):


Բայց այս ակցիան հենց սկզբից էլ փայլող բան չէր, որ ոսկի թվար, ուղղակի պետք էր "մի թեթևակի հաշվարկել" :Smile:  Յուրաքանչյուր ակցիայի, PR քայլի մեջ ամենադժվարը ոչ թե կրեատիվ գաղափարն է, այլ նախապատրաստական  և իրականացման աշխատանքները.

----------


## Ripsim

Այ սա PR ակցիա է!!!

http://youtu.be/jzIBZQkj6SY

----------

Lusina (10.08.2011), Mark Pauler (05.05.2012), Sagittarius (10.08.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Վայելեք  :Smile:  մինչև վերջ կգնաք 




հա, մոռացա ասեմ՝ Յութուբի էջում բացեք, որ տեսնեք

----------

ed2010 (10.08.2011), Lusina (10.08.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Silo. բանանների հեղեղը*

Այս մեկը նաև հատնի է որպես մանրածախ առևտրի երևի ամենատխմար պատմությունը:

Ասում են՝ գովազդի համար երբեմն շատ կարևոր է գրականի փոխարեն մտերմիկ-փողոցային լեզու օգտագործելը: Որոշ սպառողներ սիրում են լսել, որ դու «թույն» ու «կարգին» պաղպաղակ ես վաճառում. դա նրանց ստիպում է ենթադրել, որ եթե սկսեն ուտել քո «կարգին» պաղպաղակը, ապա գուցե այնքան էլ հաճախ տփոց չուտեն դպրոցի հետևում ու նույնիսկ մի քանի ընկերներ ձեռք բերեն: Բայց երբ խոսակցական լեզու ես օգտագործում, ապա պիտի գոնե 100%-ով վստահ լինես, որ ոչ ոք քեզ բառացիորեն չի հասկանա: Օրինակ՝ ոչ ոք չի մտածի, որ «թույն» պաղպաղակը թունավոր պաղպաղակն է: Կամ, օրինակ...

1986-ին Silo խանութների ցանցի պահեստներում չափից շատ մագնիտոֆոններ էին կուտակվել: Որոշվեց, որ դրանք պետք է վաճառվեն շատ արագ և խիստ ցածր գներով: Ապա ինչ-որ մի հանճարեղ PR-մասնագետ որոշեց, որ գինը պիտի նշվի հետևյալ կերպ. «only 299 bananas», այսինքն՝ «ընդամենը 299 բանան»: Այստեղ հարկ է նշել, որ անգլերենում «banana» բառը ժամանակին նաև ունեցել է «դոլար» իմաստը, պարզապես 1986-ին արդեն շա՜տ շատ վաղուց էր, ինչ այլևս  ոչ ոք փողին «բանան» չէր ասում:





Հենց որ գովազդը սկսեց հեռարձակվել, տասնյակ խորամանկ սպառողներ լցվեցին Silo-ի խանութները, ու բնականաբար՝ յուրաքանչյուր սպառող իր հետ բերել էր ուղիղ 299 հատ բանան (շուկայական արժեքը՝ մոտավորապես 40 դոլար): Դեղին, հասած, քաղցր բանաններ: Այստեղ հարց է առաջանում. որտեղի՞ց էին մարդիկ այդքան շատ բանան ճարել: Միջին վիճակագրական խանութում ընդհանուր առմամբ հազիվ 300 հատ բանան լինի: Ու հազիվ թե ինչ-որ մեկը նախատեսած լիներ, որ մի օր ստիպված է լինելու սպասարկել մի ամբողջ շարք գնորդների, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը ցանկանալու է գնել 50 խուրձ բանան: Երևի ինչ-որ հատուկ մեծածախ առևտրի կետ կա՝ առանձնապես հանճարեղ ու անխիղճ սպառողների համար: Ինչևէ...





...Ինչևէ. խանութները ստիպված էին ընդունել այդ բոլորն բանաններն ու դրանք փոխել 300 դոլարանոց մագնիտոֆոնների հետ: Silo-ն ընդամենը մեկ օրում կորցրեց ավելի քան 10,000 դոլար ու հաջորդ օրը տեղնուտեղը դադարեցրեց իր մեղմ ասած անհաջող գովազդը, քանի դեռ ուրիշ հաճախորդների մտքով էլ նույն բանը չէր անցել:

Ամենատխուրն այն է, որ Silo-ն նույնիսկ չկարողացավ իրացնել այդ բանանները (խոսքը _հազարավոր_ բանանների մասին է): Տեղական գազանանոցներին այլևս բանաններ պետք չէին, իսկ ճաշարանները հրաժարվում էին այդքան մեծ քանակությամբ շուտ փչացող ապրանք ընդունելուց:




Tesco-ի, մրցակցության ու մաթեմատիկա իմանալու օգուտի մասին կպատմեմ մի քիչ ավելի ուշ  :Smile: :

----------

Chuk (11.08.2011), E-la Via (15.10.2011), ed2010 (11.08.2011), Katka (12.08.2011), Lusina (10.08.2011), Mark Pauler (05.05.2012), Ripsim (11.08.2011), Sagittarius (10.08.2011), Yevuk (12.08.2011), Մանուլ (10.08.2011), Ֆրեյա (11.08.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Silo. բանանների հեղեղը*
> 
> Այս մեկը նաև հատնի է որպես մանրածախ առևտրի երևի ամենատխմար պատմությունը:
> 
> Ասում են՝ գովազդի համար երբեմն շատ կարևոր է գրականի փոխարեն մտերմիկ-փողոցային լեզու օգտագործելը: Որոշ սպառողներ սիրում են լսել, որ դու «թույն» ու «կարգին» պաղպաղակ ես վաճառում. դա նրանց ստիպում է ենթադրել, որ եթե սկսեն ուտել քո «կարգին» պաղպաղակը, ապա գուցե այնքան էլ հաճախ տփոց չուտեն դպրոցի հետևում ու նույնիսկ մի քանի ընկերներ ձեռք բերեն: Բայց երբ խոսակցական լեզու ես օգտագործում, ապա պիտի գոնե 100%-ով վստահ լինես, որ ոչ ոք քեզ բառացիորեն չի հասկանա: Օրինակ՝ ոչ ոք չի մտածի, որ «թույն» պաղպաղակը թունավոր պաղպաղակն է: Կամ, օրինակ...
> 
> 1986-ին Silo խանութների ցանցի պահեստներում չափից շատ մագնիտոֆոններ էին կուտակվել: Որոշվեց, որ դրանք պետք է վաճառվեն շատ արագ և խիստ ցածր գներով: Ապա ինչ-որ մի հանճարեղ PR-մասնագետ որոշեց, որ գինը պիտի նշվի հետևյալ կերպ. «only 299 bananas», այսինքն՝ «ընդամենը 299 բանան»: Այստեղ հարկ է նշել, որ անգլերենում «banana» բառը ժամանակին նաև ունեցել է «դոլար» իմաստը, պարզապես 1986-ին արդեն շա՜տ շատ վաղուց էր, ինչ այլևս  ոչ ոք փողին «բանան» չէր ասում:
> 
> 
> ...


Բայց ինչ տափակ են անգլիացիք  :Wink:  Այդքան դժվար էր ասեին՝ տիկին դուք սխալվել եք, մենք բանան-միրգ նկատի չունեինք ու վերջ..
Պատկերացնում եմ Հայաստանում լիներ նման բան, ասենք՝ Երևան սիթին սխալվեր մի էդպես բան գովազդեր: Բանաններով գաիր կտային գլխովդ  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2011), ed2010 (11.08.2011), Katka (12.08.2011), Mark Pauler (05.05.2012), Ripsim (11.08.2011), Yevuk (12.08.2011), Մանուլ (16.09.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Բայց ինչ տափակ են անգլիացիք  Այդքան դժվար էր ասեին՝ տիկին դուք սխալվել եք, մենք բանան-միրգ նկատի չունեինք ու վերջ..
> Պատկերացնում եմ Հայաստանում լիներ նման բան, ասենք՝ Երևան սիթին սխալվեր մի էդպես բան գովազդեր: Բանաններով գաիր կտային գլխովդ


Հա մի բան էլ մուննաթ կգային, որ էտքանը չես ֆայմել որ դա չի նշանակում :-)

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ,

Ինչպես արդեն հայտնի է, Ֆիլիպ Կոտլերը 11.11.11-ին ժամանելու է Հայաստան: http://www.kotler.am/ այս կայքից կարող եք իմանալ թրեյնինգներին մասնակցելու պահանջների և բոլոր նորությունների մասին: 

Մրցույթների պայմանները դեռևս հայտնի չեն, բայց կարծում եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր կլինեն....

----------

Katka (12.08.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

Կրեատիվ գովազներ

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2011), Mark Pauler (05.05.2012), Renata (15.10.2011), Varzor (15.05.2012), Սամվել (23.08.2011)

----------


## ՈՒսանողուհի

Բարև Ձեզ: Ես գրում եմ դիպլոմային ու ինձ անհրաժեշտ է գրականություն(ցանկալի է հայերենով) *բանկային մարքեթինգի* վերաբերյալ: Ով կօգնի?

----------


## Kita

> Բարև Ձեզ: Ես գրում եմ դիպլոմային ու ինձ անհրաժեշտ է գրականություն(ցանկալի է հայերենով) *բանկային մարքեթինգի* վերաբերյալ: Ով կօգնի?


Թեման ասա :Smile: 
Հայերենով ընդամենը մի հատ անկապ գիրք կա՝ «Բանկային մարքեթինգ» Ն. Հայրապետյան, Ն. Հայրապետյան:
Էտ քեզ վրյատլի մի բան տա, չնայած կախված նրանից, թե որտեղ ես սովորում:
 Մի խոսքով թեմադ ասա, ասեմ:

----------


## Katka

Տենց էլ չջոկի բանկային մարքեթինգը ինչ ա: Մարքեթինգ ա, որ բանկում ես անում: Կոտլեր կարդա:

----------


## Kita

> Տենց էլ չջոկի բանկային մարքեթինգը ինչ ա: Մարքեթինգ ա, որ բանկում ես անում: Կոտլեր կարդա:


Որտեղ է կոտլեր հայերեն ճարելու? :Jpit:

----------


## Ripsim

> Բարև Ձեզ: Ես գրում եմ դիպլոմային ու ինձ անհրաժեշտ է գրականություն(ցանկալի է հայերենով) *բանկային մարքեթինգի* վերաբերյալ: Ով կօգնի?


Ուսանողուհի ջան, այժմ կարդում եմ մի շատ լավ գիրք մարքեթինգային ստրատեգիայի մասին, որը շատ հեշտությամբ կարող ես ադապտացնել բանկային համակարգին(ասում եմ, որպես ֆինանսական համակարգում աշխատող), բայց անգլերեն է: Հայերեն լինելը ցանկալի թե՞ պարտադիր պայման է:
Բացի այդ, պատրաստվում եմ պատվիրել հենց ֆինանսական համակարգում մարքեթինգի մասին գիրք: Եթե գիրքը շատ շտապ պետք չի կամ կարող ես լրացումներ անել նաև ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց, կարող եմ առաջարկել նաև այդ գիրքը, բայց նորից անգլերեն է:

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ, հետաքրքիր է, ֆորումի անդամների կազմում կան մարդիկ, որոնք պատրաստվում են մասնակցել մոտակա օրերին տեղի ունեցող Կոտլերի թրեյնինգներից որևէ մեկին?

----------


## Ripsim

Ժողովուրդ ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում.

Հայաստանում գործող կամպանինաներից կան այնպիսինները, որոնց մարքեթինգային միքսը (4P), ըստ ձեր պատկերացրած չափանիշների, կառուցված է ճշտգրիտ? Եվ եթե, ըստ ձեր պատկերացման, չկան այդպիսիք, ապա ինչ կոպիտ սխալներ կնշեիք?

Նախապես շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ripsim

Ժողովուրդ, ոչ ոք հետաքրքրված չէ մարքեթինգով? :Sad:

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ,

Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. Երբևէ առնչվե՞լ եք 0-ից մարքեթինգային բաժին ստեղծելու խնդրի հետ: Եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս եք վարվել, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Կամ եթե գիտեք պրակտիկ գիրք այս թեմայով, խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տվեք:

----------


## Lev

> Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ,
> 
> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. Երբևէ առնչվե՞լ եք 0-ից մարքեթինգային բաժին ստեղծելու խնդրի հետ: Եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս եք վարվել, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Կամ եթե գիտեք պրակտիկ գիրք այս թեմայով, խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տվեք:


Խնդրին անձամբ չեմ առնչվել, բայց զուտ տեսական կարող եմ ասել:

Փոքր կազմակերպություններում հիմնականում մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանման կարիք չկա: Կազմակերպության ղեկավարը կարող է ինքնուրույն իրականացնել կառավարման մարքեթինգային գործառույթը: 

Միջին կազմկերպություններում կարելի է մարքեթինգային գործունեությունը իրականացնել ֆունկցիոնալ սկզբունքով, օրինակ, հետևյալ կերպ.

-տնօրեն
        -մարքեթինգի գծով փոխտնօրեն
                -Մարքերինգի ծառայության ղեկավար
                -Գովազդի ծառայության ղեկավար
                -իրացման բաժնի ղեկավար
                -մարքեթինգային հետազոտությունների ծառայության ղեկավար

Խոշոր և գերխոշոր կազմակերպություններում վերոնշյալ տարբերակը մեղմ ասած այնքան էլ լավ չի աշխատի, այդ իսկ պատճառով այդպիսի կազմակերպություններում կարելի է օգտագործել մարքեթինգային դիվիզիոնալ կազմակերպական կառուցվածքները՝ ըստ աշխարհագրական կամ ըստ ապրանքային հատկանիշների:

----------

Ripsim (14.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, ոչ ոք հետաքրքրված չէ մարքեթինգով?


Հայաստանում մարքեթինգը ընդամենը մի հատ էլ սիրուն ու թոյլն բառ է, որը օգտագործում են, բայց չեն կիրառում  :Wink:

----------


## Ripsim

> Հայաստանում մարքեթինգը ընդամենը մի հատ էլ սիրուն ու թոյլն բառ է, որը օգտագործում են, բայց չեն կիրառում


Հավատացեք, որ հիմա արդեն այդպես չէ: Գնալով շատանում են էն կազմակերպությունները, որոնք առանձնակի ուշադրություն են դարձնում մարքեթինգին կամ գոնե փորձում են դարձնել: Իհարկե ավելի շատ դեպքերում տնօրենը փորձում է մարքեթինգ բաժին բացել զուտ մոդայից դրդված, բայց եթե բախտը բերեց ու հանդիպեց կրեատիվ ու գրագետ մարքեթոլոգի, հաստատ բաժինը մենակ մոդայի համար չի լինի, այլ կլուծի իր առջև դրված 3 հիմնական խնդիրները.
1.	Ձեռք բերել նոր հաճախորդներ
2.	Պահպանել ներկա հաճախորդներին
3.	Վերադարձնել մրցակիցների մոտ գնացած հաճախորդներին
Ու կարևոր չէ, թե ոնց են ձևակրպված մարքեթինգ բաժնի աշխատանքային պարտականությունները, եթե նա չի լուծում այս խնդիրներից գոնե մեկը, ապա իրոք պարզապես մոդայի համար է  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Խնդրին անձամբ չեմ առնչվել, բայց զուտ տեսական կարող եմ ասել:
> 
> Փոքր կազմակերպություններում հիմնականում մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանման կարիք չկա: Կազմակերպության ղեկավարը կարող է ինքնուրույն իրականացնել կառավարման մարքեթինգային գործառույթը: 
> 
> Միջին կազմկերպություններում կարելի է մարքեթինգային գործունեությունը իրականացնել ֆունկցիոնալ սկզբունքով, օրինակ, հետևյալ կերպ.
> 
> -տնօրեն
>         -մարքեթինգի գծով փոխտնօրեն
>                 -Մարքերինգի ծառայության ղեկավար
> ...


Շնորհակալ եմ տեսական գիտելիքները փոխանցելու համար, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքում է, թե արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկը պրակտիկայում առնչվել է այս խնդրի հետ, որովհետև պրակտիկայում ամեն ինչ շատ տարբեր կարող է լինել տեսականից, մանավանդ այն դեպքում, երբ տեսականն էլ տարբեր հեղինակների մոտ տարբեր է ձևակերպված  :Smile:

----------

Lev (15.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հավատացեք, որ հիմա արդեն այդպես չէ: Գնալով շատանում են էն կազմակերպությունները, որոնք առանձնակի ուշադրություն են դարձնում մարքեթինգին կամ գոնե փորձում են դարձնել: Իհարկե ավելի շատ դեպքերում տնօրենը փորձում է մարքեթինգ բաժին բացել զուտ մոդայից դրդված, բայց եթե բախտը բերեց ու հանդիպեց կրեատիվ ու գրագետ մարքեթոլոգի, հաստատ բաժինը մենակ մոդայի համար չի լինի, այլ կլուծի իր առջև դրված 3 հիմնական խնդիրները.
> 1.	Ձեռք բերել նոր հաճախորդներ
> 2.	Պահպանել ներկա հաճախորդներին
> 3.	Վերադարձնել մրցակիցների մոտ գնացած հաճախորդներին
> Ու կարևոր չէ, թե ոնց են ձևակրպված մարքեթինգ բաժնի աշխատանքային պարտականությունները, եթե նա չի լուծում այս խնդիրներից գոնե մեկը, ապա իրոք պարզապես մոդայի համար է


Այ հենց էդ մոդայի մասին էլ ասում եմ` մեծ մասը մոդայի համար է:
Ինչ է նանակում մարքեթինգ? Օտար և "գեղեցիկ" բառ է, իրականում` շուկայագիտություն: Շուկայագիտությունը ընդամենը ծառայում է մի հայտնի խնդրի լուծման` մինիմալ ծախսերով մաքսիմալ եկամուտ: Կամ էլ ծախսերի մինիմալ ավելացումով, եկամուտի մաքսիմալ ավելացում:
Իսկ ՀՀ-ում շուկայագիտությունը ներկա պահին դատապարտված թեմա է: Շուկայագիտությունը չի գործում օլիգարծիկ-մենանորհային և հակաիրավական միջավայրում:
Օրինակ` ես խանութ ունեմ, մարկետոլոգ եմ վարձում, որը ինձ կասի, թե ինչպես լուծեմ քո ասած 3 խնդիրները: Բայց կողքիս անութի մեջքը հարկայինի պետն ա, ու հարկայինը ի չիք է դարձնում իմ մարքեթոլոգի բոլոր խորհուրդները:
Կամ ինչ մարքեթինգ սահմանափակ շուկայի պայմաններում?
Ասենք` Էլ. ցանցերը, մոնոպոլիստ են, շուկան էլ սահմանափակ է: Ու չնայած իր մոնոպոլիային, հաճախորդների ավելացում չի կարող կատարել: Ու եկամուտների ավելացման համար ոչ թե թիմում է սպառումն ավելացնող գործողությունների (գների իջեցում, բոնուսներ, սակագների ճկուն համակարգ) այլ տրիվիալ տարբերակի` սակագների բարձրացում: Ու սա էլ հենց մենաշնորհային շուկայի առանձնահատկություններից է:

----------


## Varzor

Ըստ էության մարկետոլոգների կարիք ունեն բոլոր գործարարները` նույնիսկ ամենամանր բիզնեսով զբաղվողները: Բնական է, որ ոչ բոլորի եկամուտներն են թույլ տալիս վարձել մարկետոլոգների: Որքան կարողանում են` այդքան էլ իրնեք իրենց համար մարկետոլոգություն են անում: Բայց ՀՀ-ում շատ քիչ են այնպիսի ընկերութունները, որոնք ունեն մեծ դրամաշրջանառություն և իրապես կարիք ունեն բարձր որակավորում ուենցող ու բարձր վարձատրվող մարկետոլոգների ու որպես կանոն այդպիսի ընկերությունները կամ մենաշնորհային են, ԽԾԲ, սահմանափակ շուկայով ու մենակ մոդայի համար են պահում մարկետոլոգներին:
Իրապես մարկետոլոգներն անհրաժեշտ են ՀՀ տարածքից դուրս գործունեության շուկա ունեցող ընկերություններին, ընդ որում ԱՊՀ սահմաններից դուրս գործող ընկերություններին: Իսկ այդպիսի ընկերությունների քանակը շատ քիչ է ու շուկաներն էլ սպեցիֆիկ: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ ՀՀ-ում դեռևս չի ձևավորվել արհեստավարժ պրակտիկ մարկետոլոգների պահանջարկն ու դպրոցը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այ հենց էդ մոդայի մասին էլ ասում եմ` մեծ մասը մոդայի համար է:
> Ինչ է նանակում մարքեթինգ? Օտար և "գեղեցիկ" բառ է, իրականում` շուկայագիտություն: Շուկայագիտությունը ընդամենը ծառայում է մի հայտնի խնդրի լուծման` մինիմալ ծախսերով մաքսիմալ եկամուտ: Կամ էլ ծախսերի մինիմալ ավելացումով, եկամուտի մաքսիմալ ավելացում:


Դե սա բիզնեսի վերջնական նպատակն է՝ մաքսիմում շահույթ: Իսկ մարքեթինգը առաջարկում է դրա իրականացման տարբեր ճանապարհներ՝ ժամանակակից բիզնեսում հիմնականում սպառողներին «կապելով», սպառողներին /հաճախորդներին/ ճանաչելով /customer insights/




> Իսկ ՀՀ-ում շուկայագիտությունը ներկա պահին դատապարտված թեմա է: Շուկայագիտությունը չի գործում օլիգարծիկ-մենանորհային և հակաիրավական միջավայրում:
> Օրինակ` ես խանութ ունեմ, մարկետոլոգ եմ վարձում, որը ինձ կասի, թե ինչպես լուծեմ քո ասած 3 խնդիրները: Բայց կողքիս անութի մեջքը հարկայինի պետն ա, ու հարկայինը ի չիք է դարձնում իմ մարքեթոլոգի բոլոր խորհուրդները:
> Կամ ինչ մարքեթինգ սահմանափակ շուկայի պայմաններում?
> Ասենք` Էլ. ցանցերը, մոնոպոլիստ են, շուկան էլ սահմանափակ է: Ու չնայած իր մոնոպոլիային, հաճախորդների ավելացում չի կարող կատարել: Ու եկամուտների ավելացման համար ոչ թե թիմում է սպառումն ավելացնող գործողությունների (գների իջեցում, բոնուսներ, սակագների ճկուն համակարգ) այլ տրիվիալ տարբերակի` սակագների բարձրացում: Ու սա էլ հենց մենաշնորհային շուկայի առանձնահատկություններից է:


Ճիշտ ես, կան ԽԾԲ-կարգի ֆակտորներ, որոնք Հայաստանում ավելի մեծ դեր են խաղում, քան լավ մշակված մարքեթինգ ստրատեգիաները, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանում էլ կան ոլորտներ որտեղ մարքեթինգը անփոխարինելի է. օրինակ՝ բջջային հաղորդակցության ոլորտը. Հայաստանում /և ոչ միայն/ այս ոլորտ մտնելու համար անհրաժեշտ են կարգին ԽԾԲ հմտությություններ /networking skills/, բայց արդեն շուկայում նոր սպառողներ գրավելու և դրանց պահելու համար որոշիչ է միայն ճիշտ մարքեթինգը:

----------

Varzor (17.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Իսկ ՀՀ-ում շուկայագիտությունը ներկա պահին դատապարտված թեմա է: Շուկայագիտությունը չի գործում օլիգարծիկ-մենանորհային և հակաիրավական միջավայրում:
> Օրինակ` ես խանութ ունեմ, մարկետոլոգ եմ վարձում, որը ինձ կասի, թե ինչպես լուծեմ քո ասած 3 խնդիրները: Բայց կողքիս անութի մեջքը հարկայինի պետն ա, ու հարկայինը ի չիք է դարձնում իմ մարքեթոլոգի բոլոր խորհուրդները:


Իհարկե համաձայն եմ մոնոպոլիզացիայի, օլիգոպոլիզացիայի ծագեցրած խնդիրների, դժվարությունների հետ...Բայց ինչ է նշանակում "Բայց կողքիս անութի մեջքը հարկայինի պետն ա, ու հարկայինը ի չիք է դարձնում իմ մարքեթոլոգի բոլոր խորհուրդները"? Ոնց է կարողանում հարկայինը նենց անել, որ ձեր մարքեթոլոգի գրագետ մշակած գովազդային պաստառը, հաճախորդների հետ մշտական կոնտակտի մեթոդները, ակցիաները և մարքեթինգի բոլոր գործիքները չգրավեն հաճախորդներին դեպի ձեր խանութ? Հաստատ ոչ ոք չի կարող բռնել ձեր հաճախորդներին  :Smile:  Այ ուրիշ, եթե ասեիք, որ հարկաիրավական նման անարդար միջավայրում դուք ավելի շատ պետք է աշխատեք, որպիսի ունենաք ձեր հարևան խանութի եկամուտին հավասար եկամուտ...ու էլ չեմ ասում, որ հենց հասաք որոշակի մակարդակի, արդեն պիտի սկսեք ներվեր քայքայել ձեր բիզնեսը ձեր ձեռքերում պահելու համար...Բայց սա հաստատ պատճառ չէ, որ մտածեք, թե մարքեթինգը նման միջավայրում չի գործում:Եթե փորձեք որոշ ժամանակ կիրառել ձեր մարքեթոլոգի խորհուրդները, իսկ հետո չկիրառել-հաստատ կզգաք տարբերությունը :Smile: Մարքեթինգը բոլոր միջավայրերում է գործում:



> Կամ ինչ մարքեթինգ սահմանափակ շուկայի պայմաններում?
> Ասենք` Էլ. ցանցերը, մոնոպոլիստ են, շուկան էլ սահմանափակ է: Ու չնայած իր մոնոպոլիային, հաճախորդների ավելացում չի կարող կատարել: Ու եկամուտների ավելացման համար ոչ թե թիմում է սպառումն ավելացնող գործողությունների (գների իջեցում, բոնուսներ, սակագների ճկուն համակարգ) այլ տրիվիալ տարբերակի` սակագների բարձրացում: Ու սա էլ հենց մենաշնորհային շուկայի առանձնահատկություններից է:


Դե ձեր ասած շուկան մոնոպոլիզացված է, իսկ մոնոպոլիզացված շուկաներ, մանավանդ կոմունալ ծառայությունների ոլորտում, շատ կան աշխարհում: Ու հաստատ ոչ մի մարքեթոլոգ շուկայի ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ չի գա այն եզրակացության, որ պետք է մասնաբաժին նվաճի այդ մոնոպոլիզացված շուկայում...  :Smile: 



> Այ հենց էդ մոդայի մասին էլ ասում եմ` մեծ մասը մոդայի համար է:
> Ինչ է նանակում մարքեթինգ? Օտար և "գեղեցիկ" բառ է, իրականում` շուկայագիտություն: Շուկայագիտությունը ընդամենը ծառայում է մի հայտնի խնդրի լուծման` մինիմալ ծախսերով մաքսիմալ եկամուտ: Կամ էլ ծախսերի մինիմալ ավելացումով, եկամուտի մաքսիմալ ավելացում:


Սա էլ մարքեթինգի խնդրի մեկ այլ ձևակերպում է...Գոյություն ունեն 500-ից ավել մարքեթինգի սահմանումները(ամեն հեղինակ իր սահմանումն է տալիս :Jpit: ) Բայց ավելի կարևոր է, թե մարքեթոլոգը ոնց է իր համար սահմանում "մարքեթինգ" տերմինը, քանի որ դրանից էլ է կախված, թե ինչպիսի մարքեթինգով կզբաղվի նա  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (17.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Ըստ էության մարկետոլոգների կարիք ունեն բոլոր գործարարները` նույնիսկ ամենամանր բիզնեսով զբաղվողները: Բնական է, որ ոչ բոլորի եկամուտներն են թույլ տալիս վարձել մարկետոլոգների: Որքան կարողանում են` այդքան էլ իրնեք իրենց համար մարկետոլոգություն են անում:


Ճիշտ եք, մարքեթոլոգների կարիք ունեն բոլորը՝ կապ չունի մանր է բիզնեսը, թե՝ ոչ, և իրոք, շատերը իրենք իրենց համար մարքեթոլոգություն են անում, ու հենց այդ պահից էլ սկսում է բյուջեի անիմաստ վատնումը (իհարկե չեմ բացառում, որ դա ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում է այդպես): Ասենք մտածում են եկեք ունենանք կայք, վաճառենք կայքի միջոցով: Կայքը ստեղծելուց մասնագետին ստիպում են մաքսիմալ "ճոխ" կայք ստեղծել, ֆլեշերով, բոլոր հնարավոր նկարներով, անիմացիաներով, անվերջանալի տեքստով, գույներով...եթե ինչ որ մեկի ներվերը հերիքում է սպասել այդ ծանրաբեռնված կայքի բացմանը, չշեղվել անիմացիաների և այլնի վրա, փորձել գտնել ինֆորմացիա, հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ կայքը թարմացված չէ...փորձում է գտնել կոնտակտներ, իսկ դրանք գտնվում են ոչ տեսանելի տեղում...էլ չեմ ասում, որ ոչ մի վերլուծություն չի արվում, արդյոք կայքի միջոցով ինչ-որ բան վաճառվեց, կամ ով է մտնում իրենց կայք, երբ, ինչն է նայում կայքում, keyword-ներ կան կայքում և այլն:
Կամ որոշում են գովազդ տեղադրել: Տեղադրում են ասենք վերելակում, թերթում, սոց.ցանցում... Տեղադրում են և վերջ: Հաճախորդների քանակը ենթադրենք շատանում է, բայց բոլոր հաճախորդները գալիս են ենթադրենք թերթում տեղադրված գովազդի միջոցով, իսկ այ սոց.ցանցում ու վերելակում տեղադրված գովազդների համար անիմաստ վատնվում են գումարներ:
Կամ հիմնականում գյուղացիներից բաղկացած թիրախային խումբ ունեցող կազմակերպությունը որոշում է գովազդել Мир ալիքի վազող տողով...
Այս օրինակները կարելի է անվերջ շարունակել (իմիջիայլոց դրանք հորինված չեն): Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ շատ տնօրեններ մտածում են, որ մարքեթինգի վրա վատնում են ավելորդ գումար, բայց իրականում մարքեթինգի վրա վատնված գումարները լուրջ ներդրումներ են:
Հ.Գ. Հայաստանում մոնոպոլիզացիայի հետ կապված հարց Կոտլերի սեմինարի ժամանակ էլ տվեցին ուսանողները...Խեղճ մարդ  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (17.05.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Շնորհակալ եմ տեսական գիտելիքները փոխանցելու համար, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքում է, թե արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկը պրակտիկայում առնչվել է այս խնդրի հետ, որովհետև պրակտիկայում ամեն ինչ շատ տարբեր կարող է լինել տեսականից, մանավանդ այն դեպքում, երբ տեսականն էլ տարբեր հեղինակների մոտ տարբեր է ձևակերպված


Պրակտիկ առումով կարելի է դիտարկել բանկային համակարգը, քանի որ նրանք հրապարակում են իրենց կազմակերպական կառուցվածքները: Ահա դրանցից 10-ի կազմակերպական կառուցվածքները

"ԱԿԲԱ-ԿՐԵԴԻՏ ԱԳՐԻԿՈԼ ԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ԱՄԵՐԻԱԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ԱՆԵԼԻՔ ԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ

"ԱՌԷԿՍԻՄԲԱՆԿ-ԳԱԶՊՐՈՄԲԱՆԿԻ ԽՈՒՄԲ" ՓԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ԱՐԱՐԱՏԲԱՆԿ" ԲԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ԱՐԴՇԻՆԻՆՎԵՍՏԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ

"Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի ԲԱՆԿ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ"ՓԲԸ

"ԻՆԵԿՈԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ՀԱՅԲԻԶՆԵՍԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ
 Առանձին հղումը

"ՅՈՒՆԻԲԱՆԿ" ՓԲԸ

Չնայած Հայասանում կա 21 բանկ կազմակերպական կառուցվածքներից երևում է, որ հայաստանյան բանկերը հիմնականում այնքան էլ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում մարքեթինգի վրա: Որոշները ունեն մարքեթինգի բաժին, որոշների մարքեթինգային գործառույթներ իրականացվում են մի քանի ստորաբաժանումներում: Եթե բանկային մարքեթինգին ծանոթ ես, կարող ես համեմատել տեսականը պրակտիկ բաժինների հետ: Իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով՝ հայկական բանկերը մարքեթինգային գործունեություն հիմնականում իրականացնում են այն դեպքերում, երբ նոր ծառայություն է ավելացել իրենց ծառայությունների ցանկում կամ փոխվել են տոկոսադրույքները (չհաշված հաճախորդների հեռախոսազանգերին պատասխանելը (հետադարձ կապ)):

----------

Ripsim (16.05.2012), Varzor (17.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իհարկե համաձայն եմ մոնոպոլիզացիայի, օլիգոպոլիզացիայի ծագեցրած խնդիրների, դժվարությունների հետ...Բայց ինչ է նշանակում "Բայց կողքիս անութի մեջքը հարկայինի պետն ա, ու հարկայինը ի չիք է դարձնում իմ մարքեթոլոգի բոլոր խորհուրդները"? *Ոնց է կարողանում հարկայինը նենց անել, որ ձեր մարքեթոլոգի գրագետ մշակած գովազդային պաստառը, հաճախորդների հետ մշտական կոնտակտի մեթոդները, ակցիաները և մարքեթինգի բոլոր գործիքները չգրավեն հաճախորդներին դեպի ձեր խանութ*? Հաստատ ոչ ոք չի կարող բռնել ձեր հաճախորդներին  Այ ուրիշ, եթե ասեիք, որ հարկաիրավական նման անարդար միջավայրում դուք ավելի շատ պետք է աշխատեք, որպիսի ունենաք ձեր հարևան խանութի եկամուտին հավասար եկամուտ...ու էլ չեմ ասում, որ հենց հասաք որոշակի մակարդակի, արդեն պիտի սկսեք ներվեր քայքայել ձեր բիզնեսը ձեր ձեռքերում պահելու համար...Բայց սա հաստատ պատճառ չէ, որ մտածեք, թե մարքեթինգը նման միջավայրում չի գործում:Եթե փորձեք որոշ ժամանակ կիրառել ձեր մարքեթոլոգի խորհուրդները, իսկ հետո չկիրառել-հաստատ կզգաք տարբերությունըՄարքեթինգը բոլոր միջավայրերում է գործում:


Շատ հանգիստ կարողանում է` մի քանի ամիս շարունակ հարկային ստուգումներ է իրականացնում, որոնց ընթացքում խանութը չի գործում` ինչ ակցիա ուզում ես արա, ինչ պաստառ ու հաճախորդ ուզում ես կպցրու: Ու էդ պարագայում հաճախորդը արդեն գալիս է գործող խանութից առևտուր անելու, որտեղ չկան այդ նույն պաստառներըն ու ակցիաները, բայց ապրանք կա ու առևտուր անել է լինում: Այ օրինակ սենց էլ անում է: Ու ինչ մարկոտոլոգ ուզում ես վարձի` չի փրկի:
Իսկ էն քո ասած հակաիրավականը ինչի ես անտեսում? Մենակ էդ ճանապարհով շատ հանգիստ, մոդայիկ տերմինով ասեմ` դեմփինգ են անում, ու բնական է, որ հաճախորդը իր գրպանի պարունակությունը լավ է գնահատում:



> Դե ձեր ասած շուկան մոնոպոլիզացված է, իսկ մոնոպոլիզացված շուկաներ, մանավանդ կոմունալ ծառայությունների ոլորտում, շատ կան աշխարհում: Ու հաստատ ոչ մի մարքեթոլոգ շուկայի ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ չի գա այն եզրակացության, որ պետք է մասնաբաժին նվաճի այդ մոնոպոլիզացված շուկայում...


Բայց ես չէի էլ ասում, թե մոնոպոլիզացված շուկայում մասնաբաժին է պետք գրավել: Իմ ասածն էլ հենց այն էր, որ այդպիսի իրավիճակում մարկետոլոգների կարիք չկա, բայց հաստատ նման հիմնարկները ունեն նաև վաճառքների, գովազդի ու մարկետինգի ստորաբաանումներ, որոնք ավելի շատ աթոռ են մաշացնում, քան թե աշխատում են:



> Սա էլ մարքեթինգի խնդրի մեկ այլ ձևակերպում է...Գոյություն ունեն 500-ից ավել մարքեթինգի սահմանումները(ամեն հեղինակ իր սահմանումն է տալիս) Բայց ավելի կարևոր է, թե մարքեթոլոգը ոնց է իր համար սահմանում "մարքեթինգ" տերմինը, քանի որ դրանից էլ է կախված, թե ինչպիսի մարքեթինգով կզբաղվի նա


Հարգելիս, սա մարկետինգի խնդրի մեկ այլ ձևակերպում չէ: Սա ընդհանպարես բիզնեսի և դրան աջակցող բոլոր ոլորտների գլխավբոր, ես կասեի միակ ու հիմնարար խնդիրն է: Մարկետինգի առջև դրվող խնդիրը կարճ ձևակերպվում է հենց այդպես` ոնց անեմ,  որ հնարավորինս քիչ ծախսերով ավելի շատ եկամուտ ունենամ: Ու էդ քո ասած 500-ից ավել սահմանումները ընդամենը այդ պարզ ճշմարտության խուճուճ ձևակերպումները կարող են լինել, բայց ավելի շատ էդ "ոնց անեմի" պատասխանները գտնելու եղանակների ձևակերպումներն են  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով՝ հայկական բանկերը մարքեթինգային գործունեություն հիմնականում իրականացնում են այն դեպքերում, երբ նոր ծառայություն է ավելացել իրենց ծառայությունների ցանկում կամ փոխվել են տոկոսադրույքները (չհաշված հաճախորդների հեռախոսազանգերին պատասխանելը (հետադարձ կապ)):


Այդքան էլ քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ: Բանկերը մարկետինգ են իրականացնում նոր ծառայությունների ներդրման և հենց էդ նույն տոկոսադրույքների սահմանման համար: Բայց էլնելով շուկայի սահմանափակությունից` դա այդքան էլ բարդ աշխատանք չէ: Ի դեպ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից ՀՀ բանկային շուկան օլիգոպոլիկ շուկա է` շուկա, որտեղ հստակ հայտնի է մրցակիցների քանակը և նրանց գործունեության հնարավոր ստրատեգիաները: Ու բանկերի մեծամասնությունը ընտրում է այդպիսի շուկային բնորոշ հիմնական ստրատեգիաներից մեկը` մրցավազք առաջատարի ետևից: Երևի ուշադրություն դարձրած կլինես, որ ՀՀ առևտրային բանկերը ամեն մեկը որոշակի "ուղղվածություն" ու մասնագիտացում ունի: Մեկը` սպառողական վարկեր, մեկը` բիզնես, մյուսը` միջազգային փոխանցումներ և այլն: Ու այդ պարագայում բանկերի մեծամասնությունը այս կամ այն ծառայությունը ներդնում են տվյալ ծառայությամբ առաջատար դարձած բանկի ետևից գնալով` պլեճ են անում, կայքերից վերցնում են մյուս մրցակիցների տվյալները և սեփական ռեսուրսներն ու ունակությունները հարմարեցնելով ստանում են տվյալ ծառայության իրենց տարբերակը:
Բայց ըստ էության ՀՀ առևտրային բանկերի եկամուտների առյուծի բաժինը կազում է ձեռնարկությունների դրամաշրջանառությունը, որը հավասար պայմանների պարագայում (սակագներ, սպասարկման որակ, ծառայությունների սպեկտր) ավելի մեծ է այն բանի մոտ, որն ավելի ուժեղ ԽԾԲ "մարկետինգ" ունի: Բնական է, որ հեռատես բանկերը չեն հիմնվում միայն խոշոր հաճախորդների վրա (Օրինակ` ամիսը մի գործարք է անում, որի եկամտաբերությունը հավասար է կամ նույնիսկ գերազանցում եմ մնացած բոլոր գործարքների եկամուտներին), քանի որ ԽԾԲ-ի "փուստտալու" պարագայում կմնան բորդյուրին: Բայց փաստը հենց նրանումն է, որ որոշ բանկեր ակնհայտորեն թքած ունեն բանկային մանրածախ ծառայությունների շուկայից բաժին պոկելու վրա և նույնիսկ չեն փոխում իրենց "մարտավարությունը" բորդյուրին մնալու վտանգի առջև հայտնվելու պարագայում: Ու դա միայն և միայն անորակ ու անգրագետ կառավարման հարց է: Այլ տարբերակ չկա - եթե առևտրային կազմակերպությունը մարկետինգ չկատարելու կամ վատ մարկետինգի պատճառով չի կարողանում շուկայում ոչ միայն ձեռք բերել նորը, այլև պահպանել իր ունեցած մասնաբաժինը, ապա դա միանշանակ ղեկավարության խնդիրն է, որը կամ չի հասկանում շուկայագիտությունից, կամ էլ չի կարողանում համապատասխան մասնագետ վարձել:

----------


## Lev

> Այդքան էլ քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ: Բանկերը մարկետինգ են իրականացնում նոր ծառայությունների ներդրման և հենց էդ նույն տոկոսադրույքների սահմանման համար: Բայց էլնելով շուկայի սահմանափակությունից` դա այդքան էլ բարդ աշխատանք չէ: Ի դեպ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից ՀՀ բանկային շուկան օլիգոպոլիկ շուկա է` շուկա, որտեղ հստակ հայտնի է մրցակիցների քանակը և նրանց գործունեության հնարավոր ստրատեգիաները: Ու բանկերի մեծամասնությունը ընտրում է այդպիսի շուկային բնորոշ հիմնական ստրատեգիաներից մեկը` մրցավազք առաջատարի ետևից: Երևի ուշադրություն դարձրած կլինես, որ ՀՀ առևտրային բանկերը ամեն մեկը որոշակի "ուղղվածություն" ու մասնագիտացում ունի: Մեկը` սպառողական վարկեր, մեկը` բիզնես, մյուսը` միջազգային փոխանցումներ և այլն: Ու այդ պարագայում բանկերի մեծամասնությունը այս կամ այն ծառայությունը ներդնում են տվյալ ծառայությամբ առաջատար դարձած բանկի ետևից գնալով` պլեճ են անում, կայքերից վերցնում են մյուս մրցակիցների տվյալները և սեփական ռեսուրսներն ու ունակությունները հարմարեցնելով ստանում են տվյալ ծառայության իրենց տարբերակը:
> Բայց ըստ էության ՀՀ առևտրային բանկերի եկամուտների առյուծի բաժինը կազում է ձեռնարկությունների դրամաշրջանառությունը, որը հավասար պայմանների պարագայում (սակագներ, սպասարկման որակ, ծառայությունների սպեկտր) ավելի մեծ է այն բանի մոտ, որն ավելի ուժեղ ԽԾԲ "մարկետինգ" ունի: Բնական է, որ հեռատես բանկերը չեն հիմնվում միայն խոշոր հաճախորդների վրա (Օրինակ` ամիսը մի գործարք է անում, որի եկամտաբերությունը հավասար է կամ նույնիսկ գերազանցում եմ մնացած բոլոր գործարքների եկամուտներին), քանի որ ԽԾԲ-ի "փուստտալու" պարագայում կմնան բորդյուրին: Բայց փաստը հենց նրանումն է, որ որոշ բանկեր ակնհայտորեն թքած ունեն բանկային մանրածախ ծառայությունների շուկայից բաժին պոկելու վրա և նույնիսկ չեն փոխում իրենց "մարտավարությունը" բորդյուրին մնալու վտանգի առջև հայտնվելու պարագայում: Ու դա միայն և միայն անորակ ու անգրագետ կառավարման հարց է: Այլ տարբերակ չկա - եթե առևտրային կազմակերպությունը մարկետինգ չկատարելու կամ վատ մարկետինգի պատճառով չի կարողանում շուկայում ոչ միայն ձեռք բերել նորը, այլև պահպանել իր ունեցած մասնաբաժինը, ապա դա միանշանակ ղեկավարության խնդիրն է, որը կամ չի հասկանում շուկայագիտությունից, կամ էլ չի կարողանում համապատասխան մասնագետ վարձել:


Կարծում եմ այստեղ հարցը ոչ մրցակցության տեսակին (մոնոպոլ, օլիգոպոլ կամ մոնոպոլիստական) է վերաբերում, ոչ այն հարցին, թե բանկերը ինչպես են բաշխում իրենց ռեսուրսները ըստ տարբեր ոլորտների, ոչ էլ այն հանգամանքին, թե ինչքանով են արդյունավետ մարքեթինգային միջոցառումները ֆինասական համակարգում: Ես զուտ դիտարկել եմ բանկերի կողմից իրականացվող գովազդային միջոցառումները: Մեզ մոտ առանձին մասնագիտացված բանկեր չկան (օրինակ՝ հիպոթեքային բանկեր), բոլորն էլ առևտրային բանկեր են, հետևաբար բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն տրամադրել առևտրային բանկերին բնորոշ ծառայությունները: Իսկ թե ինչպես պետք է իմանան, թե հատկապես որ ծառայություններին է պետք ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ոլորտն է դեռ ամբողջովին չհագեցած, որտեղ պետք է փնտրել նոր հաճախորդներ: Այդ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները և ոչ միայն պետք է տա մարքեթինգի ստորաբաժանումը: Իսկ թե 21 բանկերից ով ինչքան է ուշադրություն դարձնում մարքեթինգին, դա զուտ ինստիտուցիոնալ մակարդակի (բաժնետերերի  ժողով, գործադիր տնօրեն) հարց է և նրանք պետք է որոշեն իրենց բանկի զարգազման ռազմավարությունը և թե այդ ռազմավարության մեջ ինչքան ուշադրություն պետք է դարձվի մարքեթինգին:

----------


## Ripsim

> Շատ հանգիստ կարողանում է` մի քանի ամիս շարունակ հարկային ստուգումներ է իրականացնում, որոնց ընթացքում խանութը չի գործում` ինչ ակցիա ուզում ես արա, ինչ պաստառ ու հաճախորդ ուզում ես կպցրու: Ու էդ պարագայում հաճախորդը արդեն գալիս է գործող խանութից առևտուր անելու, որտեղ չկան այդ նույն պաստառներըն ու ակցիաները, բայց ապրանք կա ու առևտուր անել է լինում: Այ օրինակ սենց էլ անում է: Ու ինչ մարկոտոլոգ ուզում ես վարձի` չի փրկի:
> Իսկ էն քո ասած հակաիրավականը ինչի ես անտեսում? Մենակ էդ ճանապարհով շատ հանգիստ, մոդայիկ տերմինով ասեմ` դեմփինգ են անում, ու բնական է, որ հաճախորդը իր գրպանի պարունակությունը լավ է գնահատում:


Չեմ ուզում շատ խորանալ հարկային դաշտի շատ հարցերի շուրջ (չնայած ասեմ, որ շփում ունեցել եմ մանր բիզնեսի պարագայում և եկել եմ մի եզրակացության, որ եթե դիմացինդ հասկանում է, որ դու այնպես չի, որ ոչ մի օրենքի չես տիրապետում, քեզ համար ամեն ինչ լավ է լինում  :Smile:  ), բայց ենթադրենք խանութդ 3 ամսով փակեցին, բայց մինչև էդ գործել է չէ ձեր մարքեթոլոգը, դրանից հետո էլ է գործելու չէ? Եթե լավ գործած լինի ու շատ հավատարիմ հաճախորդներ ձեռք բերած լինի, ապա իրենց ավելի հեշտ կլինի վերադարձնել վերաբացվելուց հետո, քան եթե ձեր մարքեթոլոգը գործած չլիներ ընդհանրապես: Ու հաստատ եթե վերաբացվելուց հետո էլ լավ գործի շատ ավելի հեշտ դուրս կգաք ճգնաժամային վիճակից...Ախր ձեր տրամաբանությամբ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բիզնեսով պետք չի զբաղվել, մեկա կա այնպիսի հարկային դաշտ ինչպիսին հիմա է...



> Հարգելիս, սա մարկետինգի խնդրի մեկ այլ ձևակերպում չէ: Սա ընդհանպարես բիզնեսի և դրան աջակցող բոլոր ոլորտների գլխավբոր, ես կասեի միակ ու հիմնարար խնդիրն է: Մարկետինգի առջև դրվող խնդիրը կարճ ձևակերպվում է հենց այդպես` ոնց անեմ,  որ հնարավորինս քիչ ծախսերով ավելի շատ եկամուտ ունենամ: Ու էդ քո ասած 500-ից ավել սահմանումները ընդամենը այդ պարզ ճշմարտության խուճուճ ձևակերպումները կարող են լինել, բայց ավելի շատ էդ "ոնց անեմի" պատասխանները գտնելու եղանակների ձևակերպումներն են


Հարգելի Varzor, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ ձեր ձևակերպածը ցանկացած բիզնեսում գլխավոր խնդիր է ու մարքեթինգի ու նաև, ինչպես նշեցիք, բիզնեսին աջակցող բոլոր ոլորտների հիմնարար խնդիր է...Բայց ոչ մեկս հաստատ մարքեթինգի բոլոր 14000 գրքերը ու 500-ից ավել սահմանումները չենք կարդացել, որ պնդենք, թե դա ամենից լավ ու ստույգ ձևակերպումն է: Իմ կարծիքով ձեր ձևակերպածը ընդամենը ցանկացած բիզնեսի վերջնական նպատակն է ու կոնկրետ մարքեթինգի մասին ոչ մի ստույգ բան չի ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեզ մոտ առանձին մասնագիտացված բանկեր չկան (օրինակ՝ հիպոթեքային բանկեր), բոլորն էլ առևտրային բանկեր են, հետևաբար բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն տրամադրել առևտրային բանկերին բնորոշ ծառայությունները:


Մի հատ ունենք, էն էլ վերապահորեն  :Jpit: 
Իսկ ինչ կասես այն մասին, որ որոշ ծառայությունների սպեկտոր, բացի բանկերից տրամադրում են նաև ոչ բանկային կազմակերպությունները` Վարկային կազմակերպություններ, Գրավատներ: Սրանք էլ հենց մասնագիտացված ընկերություններ են և մասնագիտացած են վարկեր տրամադրելու ուղղությամբ: Ու էդ ուղղությունը բավականին մեծ մաս է կազմում շուկայում, մանավանդ մանրածախ շուկայում:



> Իսկ թե ինչպես պետք է իմանան, թե հատկապես որ ծառայություններին է պետք ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ոլորտն է դեռ ամբողջովին չհագեցած, որտեղ պետք է փնտրել նոր հաճախորդներ: Այդ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները և ոչ միայն պետք է տա մարքեթինգի ստորաբաժանումը: Իսկ թե 21 բանկերից ով ինչքան է ուշադրություն դարձնում մարքեթինգին, դա զուտ ինստիտուցիոնալ մակարդակի (բաժնետերերի  ժողով, գործադիր տնօրեն) հարց է և նրանք պետք է որոշեն իրենց բանկի զարգազման ռազմավարությունը և թե այդ ռազմավարության մեջ ինչքան ուշադրություն պետք է դարձվի մարքեթինգին:


Ստեղ մի հատ նրբություն կա, կապված ԽԾԲ-ի հետ: Նույնիսկ պարտադիր չի, որ շուկան ունենա ինչ-որ ոլորտ կամ ծառայություն, որտեղից կարելի է հաճախորդներ ներգրավել: Որոշ դեպքերում այդ ծառայություններն ու ոլորտները ստեղծվում են արհեստական կերպով հենց ԽԾԲ-ի հաշվին: Դրա ավելի հեշտ տարբերակը արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող ֆինանսական պրոցեդուրաները բանկերով իրականացնելու ծրագրերն են:
Օրինակ` արդեն գոյություն ունի կամ էլ նստում ու մտածում են ինչ-որ գործարքների ձևերե, որոնք իրականացնելու ֆունկցիաները դնում են կոնկրետ բանկի վրա` էքսկլյուզիվ են տալիս  :Smile:  Վանոյի կրակմիրիչների ու մեքենաների ամրագոտիների պատմությունների նման` արհեստական պահանջարկ են ստեղծում:
Այ սենց գործընթացների պարագայում դասական մարկետինգը արդյունք չի տալիս: Ու փաստացի ստացվում է, որ մարկետոլոգը պիտի նաև իմանա որոշակի խաղի կանոններ, որով էլ խաղում են մեր ԽԾԲ միջավայրում, ինչպես նաև վատ չի լինի, որ կանոնների իմացությունից բացի նաև տիրապետի ԽԾԲ լծակների: 
Այ իմ կարծիքով, բանկային համակարգում մարկետնիգային ստորաբաժանումներում առավելապես հենց սրանով էլ զբաղված են հաճախորդ ներգրավողները: "Ախպերս, չես ուզում քո ֆիրմայի հաշիվները տեղափոխես մեր բանկ? Կարողա նույնիսկ պայմանները նույնն են, բայց դե զատո իմ հետ ես աշխատելու" կամ "Շեֆ ջան, եսօր հորողբորս տղու հետ խոսացել եմ` Մաքսայինից ա, պայմանավորվել ենք մի հատ նախագիծ անենք, որ մեքենաների մաքսային վճարները մեր բանկով անենք" կամ "քաղաքապետարանի հետ պայմանավորվել եմ` սաղ թաղապետարաններն ու ենթակա ՀՈԿԱ-ները մեր բանկով են աշխատավարձ ստանալու` քարտերով, ամեն հիմնարկի մոտ էլ մի հատ բանկոմատ ենք դնելու":
Այ սենց մարկետոլոգ ա պետք: Բայց դե մարկետոլոգը կարող է էդքան ԽԾԲ լծակ չունենալ, բայց նյուխ ունենալ` "Շեֆ, են ընգերոչդ խի չես ասում որ ...":
Ահա և հայկական եկամտաբեր մարկետինգը:

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ ուզում շատ խորանալ հարկային դաշտի շատ հարցերի շուրջ (չնայած ասեմ, որ շփում ունեցել եմ մանր բիզնեսի պարագայում և եկել եմ մի եզրակացության, որ եթե դիմացինդ հասկանում է, որ դու այնպես չի, որ ոչ մի օրենքի չես տիրապետում, քեզ համար ամեն ինչ լավ է լինում  ), բայց ենթադրենք խանութդ 3 ամսով փակեցին, բայց մինչև էդ գործել է չէ ձեր մարքեթոլոգը, դրանից հետո էլ է գործելու չէ? Եթե լավ գործած լինի ու շատ հավատարիմ հաճախորդներ ձեռք բերած լինի, ապա իրենց ավելի հեշտ կլինի վերադարձնել վերաբացվելուց հետո, քան եթե ձեր մարքեթոլոգը գործած չլիներ ընդհանրապես: Ու հաստատ եթե վերաբացվելուց հետո էլ լավ գործի շատ ավելի հեշտ դուրս կգաք ճգնաժամային վիճակից...


Տեսականօրեն միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, բայց իրականությունը այլ բան է ասում: Որքան հաջողակ բիզնեսմեններ են տակ տվել կամ կորցրել իրենց բիզնեսը` խլել են, գնել են, փչացրել են, փակել են և այլն:
Ու էդ պարագայում մարկետոլոգը չի փրկում:



> Ախր ձեր տրամաբանությամբ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բիզնեսով պետք չի զբաղվել, մեկա կա այնպիսի հարկային դաշտ ինչպիսին հիմա է...


ՄԻ փոքր ճշտում.
Իմ տրամաբանությամբ ՀՀ-ում չ կարելի սկսել և հաջողությամբ առաջ տանել ոչ մի բիզնես, եթե "կռիշ" կամ "մեջք" չունես, կամ էլ այդպիսիքն ունեցող մեկը հետդ փայատեր չի: Ու ահավորն այն է, որ դա վերաբերվում է նույնիսկ ամենամանր բիզնեսին, ասենք արևածաղկի սերմ ծախելուն:
Փաստացի այսպես է` եթե ինչ-որ մեկը շահագրռգված չի ձեր բիզնեսի բերած եկամուտների մեջ, բայց ունի լծակներ` խանգարում է և վնասում, առավել ևս եթե մրցակից բիզնեսի մեջ է շահագրգռված:

Բայց, եթե վերը նշված գործոնները չկան կամ էլ համակշռված են, ապա լավ մարկետինգը իրոք որ կարող է արդյունքներ բերել:
Երկու խանութ են, երկուսն էլ լավ ԽԾԲ ունեն ու հանգիստ աշխատում են: Բնական է, որ կշահի նա, որ ավելի լավ շուկան ուսումնասիրի ու հաճախորդ ներգրավի: Բայց որպես կանոն տենց պարագայույմ էլ նույն ԽԾԲ-ն բերում է նրան, որ մեկը մեկին սահմանափակում են, որպեսզի վատ մարկետինգ անողը տակ չտա: Ասենք` պյամանավորվում են գնային մեծ տարբերություններ չունենալ, կամ էլ "էսի դու էժան կծախես, էս էլ ես" տարբերակով:
Սակայն նույնիսկ այս պարագայում մարկետոլոգը տեղ ունի գործ անելու: Այլ հարց է, թե մարկետինգի վրա կատարված ծախսերը որքանով արդարացված կլինեն:



> Հարգելի Varzor, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ ձեր ձևակերպածը ցանկացած բիզնեսում գլխավոր խնդիր է ու մարքեթինգի ու նաև, ինչպես նշեցիք, բիզնեսին աջակցող բոլոր ոլորտների հիմնարար խնդիր է...Բայց ոչ մեկս հաստատ մարքեթինգի բոլոր 14000 գրքերը ու 500-ից ավել սահմանումները չենք կարդացել, որ պնդենք, թե դա ամենից լավ ու ստույգ ձևակերպումն է: Իմ կարծիքով ձեր ձևակերպածը ընդամենը ցանկացած բիզնեսի վերջնական նպատակն է ու կոնկրետ մարքեթինգի մասին ոչ մի ստույգ բան չի ասում


Այո, հաստատ չեմ կարդացել այդ բոլոր գրքերը  :Smile:  Բայց համոզված եմ, որ դա ամենաստույգ ոչ թե ձևակերպումն է, այլ նկարագրությունը` էությունը մարկետինգի խնդրի: Այո, այս ձևակերպումը մարկետինգի մասին ստույգ բան չի ասում - ու ես տենց բան չեմ էլ ասել: Իմասածը հետևյալն է.
Մարկետինգի խնդիրների բոլոր սահմանումները իրենցիցի ներկայացնում են վերը նշված գլոբալ խնդրի լուծման մոտեցումների ձևակերպումները մարկետինգի տեսանկյունից  :Wink: 
Կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ.
Մարդու գլխավոր պահանջմունք-խնդիրներից մեկը սնվելն է: Խորահարությունն ուղղված է այդ պահանջմունքը բավարարելուն ու կարելի է բազմաթիվ սահմանումներ տալ, թե ինչ է խոհարարությունը և ինչպես պետք է լուծի իր վրա դրված խնդիրը: բայց դրանից էությունը չի փոխվում` ընդամենը ստամոքսի խնդիր է լուծվում  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Տեսականօրեն միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, բայց իրականությունը այլ բան է ասում: Որքան հաջողակ բիզնեսմեններ են տակ տվել կամ կորցրել իրենց բիզնեսը` խլել են, գնել են, փչացրել են, փակել են և այլն:
> Ու էդ պարագայում մարկետոլոգը չի փրկում:


Համաձայն եմ իհարկե, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ 10-ից 1 բիզնեսն է բիզնես դառնում  :Smile:  Բայց էդ չի նշանակում չէ որ ոչ մեկը չպետք է բիզնես սկսի?



> ՄԻ փոքր ճշտում.
> Իմ տրամաբանությամբ ՀՀ-ում չ կարելի սկսել և հաջողությամբ առաջ տանել ոչ մի բիզնես, եթե "կռիշ" կամ "մեջք" չունես, կամ էլ այդպիսիքն ունեցող մեկը հետդ փայատեր չի: Ու ահավորն այն է, որ դա վերաբերվում է նույնիսկ ամենամանր բիզնեսին, ասենք արևածաղկի սերմ ծախելուն:
> Փաստացի այսպես է` եթե ինչ-որ մեկը շահագրռգված չի ձեր բիզնեսի բերած եկամուտների մեջ, բայց ունի լծակներ` խանգարում է և վնասում, առավել ևս եթե մրցակից բիզնեսի մեջ է շահագրգռված:


Համաձայն չեմ: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կհավատաք, բայց աչքիս առաջ օրինակներ ունեմ, որ մարդիկ լավ էլ առանց մեջքի սկսել են իրենց բիզնեսը ու բավականին հաջողությունների են հասել (իհարկե նկատի չունեմ նույնքան հաջողությունների, որքանի որ կհասնեին իրոք ազատ մրցակցության պայմաններում)




> Բայց, եթե վերը նշված գործոնները չկան կամ էլ համակշռված են, ապա լավ մարկետինգը իրոք որ կարող է արդյունքներ բերել:
> Երկու խանութ են, երկուսն էլ լավ ԽԾԲ ունեն ու հանգիստ աշխատում են: Բնական է, որ կշահի նա, որ ավելի լավ շուկան ուսումնասիրի ու հաճախորդ ներգրավի: Բայց որպես կանոն տենց պարագայույմ էլ նույն ԽԾԲ-ն բերում է նրան, որ մեկը մեկին սահմանափակում են, որպեսզի վատ մարկետինգ անողը տակ չտա: Ասենք` պյամանավորվում են գնային մեծ տարբերություններ չունենալ, կամ էլ "էսի դու էժան կծախես, էս էլ ես" տարբերակով:
> Սակայն նույնիսկ այս պարագայում մարկետոլոգը տեղ ունի գործ անելու: Այլ հարց է, թե մարկետինգի վրա կատարված ծախսերը որքանով արդարացված կլինեն:


Մարքեթինգի վրա արած ծախսերը իհարկե կարող են արդարացված չլինել, բայց դա կախված է հիմնականում մարքեթինգի ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելուց:




> Այո, հաստատ չեմ կարդացել այդ բոլոր գրքերը  Բայց համոզված եմ, որ դա ամենաստույգ ոչ թե ձևակերպումն է, այլ նկարագրությունը` էությունը մարկետինգի խնդրի: Այո, այս ձևակերպումը մարկետինգի մասին ստույգ բան չի ասում - ու ես տենց բան չեմ էլ ասել: Իմասածը հետևյալն է.
> Մարկետինգի խնդիրների բոլոր սահմանումները իրենցիցի ներկայացնում են վերը նշված գլոբալ խնդրի լուծման մոտեցումների ձևակերպումները մարկետինգի տեսանկյունից 
> Կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ.
> Մարդու գլխավոր պահանջմունք-խնդիրներից մեկը սնվելն է: Խորահարությունն ուղղված է այդ պահանջմունքը բավարարելուն ու կարելի է բազմաթիվ սահմանումներ տալ, թե ինչ է խոհարարությունը և ինչպես պետք է լուծի իր վրա դրված խնդիրը: բայց դրանից էությունը չի փոխվում` ընդամենը ստամոքսի խնդիր է լուծվում


Լավ օրինակ էր :Smile:   Ես էլ ուզում էի հետևյալ օրինակը բերելը. Ենթադրենք դուք նկարագրում եք ինչ-որ խմիչք ու ասում եք-դա նախատեսված է խմելու համար: Բայց ախր դա սենց թե նենց պարզ է  :Smile: 
…Ես իրականում հասկանում եմ դուք ինչ նկատի ունեք  :Smile:  ու կարծում եմ չարժի սահմանման վրա բանավիճել…Այ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե ունեք խանութ, մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասնեք, մենք էլ կփորձենք որոշակի առաջարկներ անել…թեման էլ կակտիվանա  :Smile:

----------


## Lev

> Մի հատ ունենք, էն էլ վերապահորեն 
> Իսկ ինչ կասես այն մասին, որ որոշ ծառայությունների սպեկտոր, բացի բանկերից տրամադրում են նաև ոչ բանկային կազմակերպությունները` Վարկային կազմակերպություններ, Գրավատներ: Սրանք էլ հենց մասնագիտացված ընկերություններ են և մասնագիտացած են վարկեր տրամադրելու ուղղությամբ: Ու էդ ուղղությունը բավականին մեծ մաս է կազմում շուկայում, մանավանդ մանրածախ շուկայում:


Ես հատուկ նշել էի մասնագիտացված բանկեր, այսինքն կառույցներ, որոնք իրենց ակտիվային գործառնությունները իրականացնում են (կամ փորձում են իրականացնել  :Jpit: ) ներգրավված ավանդների և ոչ թե ներդրած կապիտալի հաշվին: Վարկային մոտ 30 կազմակերպություններին կարելի է ինչ որ չափով դիտարկել որպես բանկերի մրցակիցներ վարկերի տրամադրման գծով, բայց էդ բավական չի բանկերի հետ լիարժեք մրցակցելու համար:




> Ստեղ մի հատ նրբություն կա, կապված ԽԾԲ-ի հետ: Նույնիսկ պարտադիր չի, որ շուկան ունենա ինչ-որ ոլորտ կամ ծառայություն, որտեղից կարելի է հաճախորդներ ներգրավել: Որոշ դեպքերում այդ ծառայություններն ու ոլորտները ստեղծվում են արհեստական կերպով հենց ԽԾԲ-ի հաշվին: Դրա ավելի հեշտ տարբերակը արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող ֆինանսական պրոցեդուրաները բանկերով իրականացնելու ծրագրերն են:
> Օրինակ` արդեն գոյություն ունի կամ էլ նստում ու մտածում են ինչ-որ գործարքների ձևերե, որոնք իրականացնելու ֆունկցիաները դնում են կոնկրետ բանկի վրա` էքսկլյուզիվ են տալիս  Վանոյի կրակմիրիչների ու մեքենաների ամրագոտիների պատմությունների նման` արհեստական պահանջարկ են ստեղծում:
> Այ սենց գործընթացների պարագայում դասական մարկետինգը արդյունք չի տալիս: Ու փաստացի ստացվում է, որ մարկետոլոգը պիտի նաև իմանա որոշակի խաղի կանոններ, որով էլ խաղում են մեր ԽԾԲ միջավայրում, ինչպես նաև վատ չի լինի, որ կանոնների իմացությունից բացի նաև տիրապետի ԽԾԲ լծակների: 
> Այ իմ կարծիքով, բանկային համակարգում մարկետնիգային ստորաբաժանումներում առավելապես հենց սրանով էլ զբաղված են հաճախորդ ներգրավողները: "Ախպերս, չես ուզում քո ֆիրմայի հաշիվները տեղափոխես մեր բանկ? Կարողա նույնիսկ պայմանները նույնն են, բայց դե զատո իմ հետ ես աշխատելու" կամ "Շեֆ ջան, եսօր հորողբորս տղու հետ խոսացել եմ` Մաքսայինից ա, պայմանավորվել ենք մի հատ նախագիծ անենք, որ մեքենաների մաքսային վճարները մեր բանկով անենք" կամ "քաղաքապետարանի հետ պայմանավորվել եմ` սաղ թաղապետարաններն ու ենթակա ՀՈԿԱ-ները մեր բանկով են աշխատավարձ ստանալու` քարտերով, ամեն հիմնարկի մոտ էլ մի հատ բանկոմատ ենք դնելու":
> Այ սենց մարկետոլոգ ա պետք: Բայց դե մարկետոլոգը կարող է էդքան ԽԾԲ լծակ չունենալ, բայց նյուխ ունենալ` "Շեֆ, են ընգերոչդ խի չես ասում որ ...":
> Ահա և հայկական եկամտաբեր մարկետինգը:


Բայց ԽԾԲ-ի առկայությունը չի ենթադրում, որ մարքեթինգային գործունեությամբ ընդհանրապես զբաղվելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Ենթադրենք իրավաբանական անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրի հաշվարկային հաշիվը սպասարկում է իրան ծանոթ բանկը ու էդ ոլորտում մարքեթինգ իրականացնելն անիմաստ է (չնայած բիզնես վարկեր տրամադրելու համար կարող է և մրցակցություն լինի ու մարքեթինգի պահանջ զգացվի): Այս դեպքում մնում են միայն քաղաքացիները, ովքեր մեծ կախվածություն չունեն ԽԾԲ-ից ու կարող են ընտրել այն բանկը, որը առաջարկում է ավանդների ընդունման ամենաբարձր տոկոսը և/կամ հիպոթեքային, սպառողական վարկերի տրամադրման ամենացածր տոկոսը և/կամ հաշիվների սպասարկման համար գանձում է ամենացածր միանվագ  գումարը: Կարծում եմ գոնե այս և նմանատիպ ծառայությունների տրամադրման համար բանկերը պիտի իրանց «կոտորեն» հաճախորդներ ներգրավելու համար: Իսկ «կոտորելու» համար անհրաժեշտ են համապատասխան մարքեթինգային ենթակառուցվածքներ՝ կախված բանկերի շուկայում ունեցած դիրքից: Հնարավոր է, որ ենթակառուցվածքները չկարողանան ապահովեն մարքեթինգային գործառույթների ողջ սպեկտրը (կապված հայկական շուկային առանձնահատկությունների հետ), սակայն իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում պետք է օգնեն բանկերին շահույթի մաքսիմալացման գործում: 

Հ.Գ. այսպես կարող է շարունակվել 1 ամիս, 1 տարի, 5 տարի, 10 տարի, բայց ոչ հավետ: Մի օր կգա, որ մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանումը իրոք կդառնա յուրաքանչյուր կազմկերպության անբաժան մասը:

----------

Ripsim (18.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց ԽԾԲ-ի առկայությունը չի ենթադրում, որ մարքեթինգային գործունեությամբ ընդհանրապես զբաղվելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Ենթադրենք իրավաբանական անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրի հաշվարկային հաշիվը սպասարկում է իրան ծանոթ բանկը ու էդ ոլորտում մարքեթինգ իրականացնելն անիմաստ է (չնայած բիզնես վարկեր տրամադրելու համար կարող է և մրցակցություն լինի ու մարքեթինգի պահանջ զգացվի): Այս դեպքում մնում են միայն քաղաքացիները, ովքեր մեծ կախվածություն չունեն ԽԾԲ-ից ու կարող են ընտրել այն բանկը, որը առաջարկում է ավանդների ընդունման ամենաբարձր տոկոսը և/կամ հիպոթեքային, սպառողական վարկերի տրամադրման ամենացածր տոկոսը և/կամ հաշիվների սպասարկման համար գանձում է ամենացածր միանվագ  գումարը: Կարծում եմ գոնե այս և նմանատիպ ծառայությունների տրամադրման համար բանկերը պիտի իրանց «կոտորեն» հաճախորդներ ներգրավելու համար: Իսկ «կոտորելու» համար անհրաժեշտ են համապատասխան մարքեթինգային ենթակառուցվածքներ՝ կախված բանկերի շուկայում ունեցած դիրքից: Հնարավոր է, որ ենթակառուցվածքները չկարողանան ապահովեն մարքեթինգային գործառույթների ողջ սպեկտրը (կապված հայկական շուկային առանձնահատկությունների հետ), սակայն իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում պետք է օգնեն բանկերին շահույթի մաքսիմալացման գործում: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. այսպես կարող է շարունակվել 1 ամիս, 1 տարի, 5 տարի, 10 տարի, բայց ոչ հավետ: Մի օր կգա, որ մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանումը իրոք կդառնա յուրաքանչյուր կազմկերպության անբաժան մասը:


Ես հենց էդ էլ ասել էի` մանրածախ շուկայում, որտեղ հաճախորդներ են հանդիսանում ՀՀ շարքայն քաղաքացիները, մարկետինգի լավ էլ տեղ կա, բայց էդքան էլ չեն անում: Բանկ կա ընդհանրապես չի անում` ուրիշ բանկից պատճենում է թե ծառայությունը և թե սակագները: Մաքսիմում մի փոքր վերանայում են սակագները ելնելով սեփական ռեսուրսների գնահատումից, միգուցե նաև ռիսկերի գահատում են անում (  :Jpit:  ):
Բայց քեզ հետ չեմ համաձայնի, որ հաճախորդներն ընտրում եմ այս կամ այն բանկը ելնելով միայն սակագներից ու պայմաններից: Փաստացի ՀՀ-ում ընտրում են այն բանկը, որի հանդեպ ինչ-որ մեկը վստահություն է ներշնչել, որտեղ կարելի է մաղարիչով վարկ ստանալ, որտեղ կարելի է ծանոթ գտնել ու աչք փակել փաստաթղթային թերություններ վրա և այլն: Չեմ ասում,թ ե ընտրություն կատարելու այս տարբերակը մեծամասնության մոտ է: բայց ինքդ նայրի: ՀՀ քաղաքացիների որ մասն է օգտվում բանկային ծառայություններից և որ տիպի ծառայություններից?
Շարքային քաղաքացիների շարքերում ավանդներ ներդրողները շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում, ներդրած ավանդներն էլ ընդհանուր ավանդային պորտֆելների մեջ փաքր կշիռ ունեն: ՀՀ բանկերի հաճախորդ հանդիսացող քաղաքացիների մեծ մասը հանդիսանում են ընդամենը աշխատավարձը/թոշակը բանկով ստացող մարդիկ` քարտապաններ:
Ինչպես ասել է մի անգամ ընկերներիցս մեկը "Հայաստանի բանկերը բանկ չեն, այլ մեծ լոմբարդներ": Ու այս պահին փաստացի սա համապատասխանում է իրականությանը շարքային քաղաքացու տեսանկյունից: Բանկէրի հիմնական մանրածախ գործունեութունը վարկայինն է, քանի որ մնացածների համար անհրաժեշտ են ազատ միջոցներ ունեցող քաղաքացիներ, որոնք մեր երկրի պայմաններում շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում: Ու Մարկետինգ անել այդպիսի փոքր թվերի համար` ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Դրա համար էլ հիմնական շուկայական ուսումնասիրությունները, եթե կատարվում են էլ, ապա կատարվում են վարկային շուկայի համար: Բայց ստեղ էլ կա ռիսկերի գնահատման խնդիր, որը չի կարելի առանձին դիտարկել շուկայի ուսումնասիրույթունից, իսկ այդ հարցը ՀՀ-ում շատ սուր է` ռիսկերը բարձր են, որոշ դեպքերում անորոշ ու անկառավարելի:
Եթե հաճախորդների ցանկում դիտարկենք նաև կոմունալ ու տարբեր պետական տույժ/տուգանք/հարկ վճարողներին, որոնք չեն հանդիսանում բուն բանկի հաշժվետեր հաճախորդներ, ապա այդ պարագայում ուժեղ շարժառիթ է ստերեոտիպը: Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ. Երկու տարբեր բանկերի մասնաճյուղեր են իրար կողքի, մեկը ՎՏԲ-իննն է` նախկին Հայխնայբանկը: Կոմունալների վճարման համար ՎՏԲ-ի դիմաց հերթ է, իսկ մյուսի դիմաց` համարյա մարդ չկա:
Ինչու? Որովհետև մարդկանց մեջ, մանավանդ մեծահասակների ու տարեցների մոտ, ձևավորված է այն ստերեոտիպը, որ վճարումները կատարում են Խնայբանկում կամ փոստում: Ու կապ չունի էն, որ կարողա կողքի բանկը ավելի հաճելի պայմաններում, ավելի արագ ու ավելի լավ է սպասարկում (ինչն իմ կարծիքով իրականում հենց այդպես է), ավելի լավ կտրոն է տալիս, օնլայն է վճարումներ կազմակերպում և այլն: Փաստացի չեն գնում մյուս բանկ` նույնիսկ եթե դիմացը մի մեծ պաստառ է կպցրած կոմունալ վճարումների ընդունումը գովազդող: Դե արի ու մարկետինգ արա ստեղ  :Jpit: 

Էս պարագայում մի բան էլ հիշեցի:
Մի X բանկի մարկետինգային մասնագետներ, որոշակի ծրագրերի շրջանակներում, ուսումնասիրում էին ՀՀ մարզերում գյուղտնտեսական վարկերի պահանջարկները: Ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց տվեց, որ պահանջարկ կա և դրա հիման վրա նոր վարկատեսակ ներդրեցին` տարեկան 9.5%, վարկի մարումը 1.5 տարի հետո սկսելու պայմաններով` արտոնյալ ժամկետով: Բայց արի ու տես որ մարդիկ գնում էին 22-24%-ով գյուղատնտեսական վարկերի գծով հայտնի Y բանկից վարկեր էին վերցնում ու հեչ էլ չէին ուզում մտածել էժան ու ավելի շահավետ պայմաններով X բանկի վարերի մասին: Իրավիճակը չփոխվեց նույնիսկ երբ սկսեցին գյուղերով շրջել ու մարդկանց բացատրել լավ առաջարկի մասին:
Ում որ ծանոթ-բարեկամը բիթի էին գցում, կամ էլ ինքն էր ջոգում` օգտվում էն, բայց փաստացի գնահատված պահանջարկի շատ փոքր մասն էր դա: Ես անձամբ հարցրեցի մի ծանոթիցս, թե "որ բանկցի ես վերցրել վարկը?" և նա պատասխանեց, որ "Y բանկից, 22%": Հարցրեցի, "բա ինչի չես օգտվում X բանկից` կրկնակիից ավելի ցածր տոկոսադրույքով?", ապա ստացա անսպասելի պատասխան "Նախ Y բանկը ավելի շուտվանից է էս գործի վրա, իրանց սովորել եմ, համ էլ իրանց մոտից վարկ ստանալը հեշտ է, *համ էլ էդքան էլ մեծ չի ամսեկան վճարվող գումարները*":
Այ սենց մարկետինգ, որը ուրիշ երկրում բում կաներ, բայց ոչ մեր երկրում  :Pardon:

----------

Mark Pauler (19.05.2012), Ripsim (19.05.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Ես հենց էդ էլ ասել էի` մանրածախ շուկայում, որտեղ հաճախորդներ են հանդիսանում ՀՀ շարքայն քաղաքացիները, մարկետինգի լավ էլ տեղ կա, բայց էդքան էլ չեն անում: Բանկ կա ընդհանրապես չի անում` ուրիշ բանկից պատճենում է թե ծառայությունը և թե սակագները: Մաքսիմում մի փոքր վերանայում են սակագները ելնելով սեփական ռեսուրսների գնահատումից, միգուցե նաև ռիսկերի գահատում են անում (  ):
> Բայց քեզ հետ չեմ համաձայնի, որ հաճախորդներն ընտրում եմ այս կամ այն բանկը ելնելով միայն սակագներից ու պայմաններից: Փաստացի ՀՀ-ում ընտրում են այն բանկը, որի հանդեպ ինչ-որ մեկը վստահություն է ներշնչել, որտեղ կարելի է մաղարիչով վարկ ստանալ, որտեղ կարելի է ծանոթ գտնել ու աչք փակել փաստաթղթային թերություններ վրա և այլն: Չեմ ասում,թ ե ընտրություն կատարելու այս տարբերակը մեծամասնության մոտ է: բայց ինքդ նայրի: ՀՀ քաղաքացիների որ մասն է օգտվում բանկային ծառայություններից և որ տիպի ծառայություններից?
> Շարքային քաղաքացիների շարքերում ավանդներ ներդրողները շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում, ներդրած ավանդներն էլ ընդհանուր ավանդային պորտֆելների մեջ փաքր կշիռ ունեն: ՀՀ բանկերի հաճախորդ հանդիսացող քաղաքացիների մեծ մասը հանդիսանում են ընդամենը աշխատավարձը/թոշակը բանկով ստացող մարդիկ` քարտապաններ:
> Ինչպես ասել է մի անգամ ընկերներիցս մեկը "Հայաստանի բանկերը բանկ չեն, այլ մեծ լոմբարդներ": Ու այս պահին փաստացի սա համապատասխանում է իրականությանը շարքային քաղաքացու տեսանկյունից: Բանկէրի հիմնական մանրածախ գործունեութունը վարկայինն է, քանի որ մնացածների համար անհրաժեշտ են ազատ միջոցներ ունեցող քաղաքացիներ, որոնք մեր երկրի պայմաններում շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում: Ու Մարկետինգ անել այդպիսի փոքր թվերի համար` ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Դրա համար էլ հիմնական շուկայական ուսումնասիրությունները, եթե կատարվում են էլ, ապա կատարվում են վարկային շուկայի համար: Բայց ստեղ էլ կա ռիսկերի գնահատման խնդիր, որը չի կարելի առանձին դիտարկել շուկայի ուսումնասիրույթունից, իսկ այդ հարցը ՀՀ-ում շատ սուր է` ռիսկերը բարձր են, որոշ դեպքերում անորոշ ու անկառավարելի:
> Եթե հաճախորդների ցանկում դիտարկենք նաև կոմունալ ու տարբեր պետական տույժ/տուգանք/հարկ վճարողներին, որոնք չեն հանդիսանում բուն բանկի հաշժվետեր հաճախորդներ, ապա այդ պարագայում ուժեղ շարժառիթ է ստերեոտիպը: Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ. Երկու տարբեր բանկերի մասնաճյուղեր են իրար կողքի, մեկը ՎՏԲ-իննն է` նախկին Հայխնայբանկը: Կոմունալների վճարման համար ՎՏԲ-ի դիմաց հերթ է, իսկ մյուսի դիմաց` համարյա մարդ չկա:
> Ինչու? Որովհետև մարդկանց մեջ, մանավանդ մեծահասակների ու տարեցների մոտ, ձևավորված է այն ստերեոտիպը, որ վճարումները կատարում են Խնայբանկում կամ փոստում: Ու կապ չունի էն, որ կարողա կողքի բանկը ավելի հաճելի պայմաններում, ավելի արագ ու ավելի լավ է սպասարկում (ինչն իմ կարծիքով իրականում հենց այդպես է), ավելի լավ կտրոն է տալիս, օնլայն է վճարումներ կազմակերպում և այլն: Փաստացի չեն գնում մյուս բանկ` նույնիսկ եթե դիմացը մի մեծ պաստառ է կպցրած կոմունալ վճարումների ընդունումը գովազդող: Դե արի ու մարկետինգ արա ստեղ 
> 
> Էս պարագայում մի բան էլ հիշեցի:
> Մի X բանկի մարկետինգային մասնագետներ, որոշակի ծրագրերի շրջանակներում, ուսումնասիրում էին ՀՀ մարզերում գյուղտնտեսական վարկերի պահանջարկները: Ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց տվեց, որ պահանջարկ կա և դրա հիման վրա նոր վարկատեսակ ներդրեցին` տարեկան 9.5%, վարկի մարումը 1.5 տարի հետո սկսելու պայմաններով` արտոնյալ ժամկետով: Բայց արի ու տես որ մարդիկ գնում էին 22-24%-ով գյուղատնտեսական վարկերի գծով հայտնի Y բանկից վարկեր էին վերցնում ու հեչ էլ չէին ուզում մտածել էժան ու ավելի շահավետ պայմաններով X բանկի վարերի մասին: Իրավիճակը չփոխվեց նույնիսկ երբ սկսեցին գյուղերով շրջել ու մարդկանց բացատրել լավ առաջարկի մասին:
> ...


Համաձայն եմ, որ ներկայումս մարքեթինգի վրա մեծ ծախսեր կատարելը կարող է նաև անարդյունավետ լինել, բայց ապագայում նոր բացվող ու արդեն գործող կազմկերպությունները պետք է կամաց-կամաց սկսեն մտածեն մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանման մասին ոչ թե զուտ պրեստիժի համար, այլ անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով:

Ի դեպ՝ X բանկը իրեն պետք է մեղադրի ձախողման համար: Հավանաբար իր հետազոտության մեջ պահանջարկի բացահայտման ժամանակ ուշադրություն չի դարձրել քո նշած հանգմանքին՝ ինչքանով են մարդիկ վստահում X բանկին, և պատրաստ են օգտվել այդ ոլորտում դեռ փորձ չունեցող X բանկից: Իսկ ծանոթիդ պատասխանը ցույց է տալիս, որ Y բանկը, եթե նույնիսկ մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանում էլ չունի, ավելի հաջող է իրականացրել մարքեթինգային գործառույթները. կարողացել ճիշտ գնահատել տեղական շուկան, ընդհուպ մինչև սպառողի մոտ ստեղծել է մոլորեցնող, բայց իրեն ձեռնտու կարծիք (չնայած ճիշտ չէ 1 հոգու կարծիքի վրա հիմվելով ձևավորել ընդհանրական կարծիք, բայց ամեն դեպքում...):

----------

Mark Pauler (19.05.2012), Ripsim (19.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Էս պարագայում մի բան էլ հիշեցի:
> Մի X բանկի մարկետինգային մասնագետներ, որոշակի ծրագրերի շրջանակներում, ուսումնասիրում էին ՀՀ մարզերում գյուղտնտեսական վարկերի պահանջարկները: Ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց տվեց, որ պահանջարկ կա և դրա հիման վրա նոր վարկատեսակ ներդրեցին` տարեկան 9.5%, վարկի մարումը 1.5 տարի հետո սկսելու պայմաններով` արտոնյալ ժամկետով: Բայց արի ու տես որ մարդիկ գնում էին 22-24%-ով գյուղատնտեսական վարկերի գծով հայտնի Y բանկից վարկեր էին վերցնում ու հեչ էլ չէին ուզում մտածել էժան ու ավելի շահավետ պայմաններով X բանկի վարերի մասին: Իրավիճակը չփոխվեց նույնիսկ երբ սկսեցին գյուղերով շրջել ու մարդկանց բացատրել լավ առաջարկի մասին:
> Ում որ ծանոթ-բարեկամը բիթի էին գցում, կամ էլ ինքն էր ջոգում` օգտվում էն, բայց փաստացի գնահատված պահանջարկի շատ փոքր մասն էր դա: Ես անձամբ հարցրեցի մի ծանոթիցս, թե "որ բանկցի ես վերցրել վարկը?" և նա պատասխանեց, որ "Y բանկից, 22%": Հարցրեցի, "բա ինչի չես օգտվում X բանկից` կրկնակիից ավելի ցածր տոկոսադրույքով?", ապա ստացա անսպասելի պատասխան "Նախ Y բանկը ավելի շուտվանից է էս գործի վրա, իրանց սովորել եմ, համ էլ իրանց մոտից վարկ ստանալը հեշտ է, *համ էլ էդքան էլ մեծ չի ամսեկան վճարվող գումարները*":
> Այ սենց մարկետինգ, որը ուրիշ երկրում բում կաներ, բայց ոչ մեր երկրում


Varzor ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ levongevdav-ի հետ, որ պահանջմունքների ուսումնասիրումը թերի է եղել քո բերած օրիանակում: Եթե X բանկը պահանջմունքները ուսումնասիրելիս բացահայտեր, որ գյուղացիները բացի ցածր տոկոսադրույքով ու ավելի ճկուն ժամանակացույցով վարկից իրենց հասկացող ու կարեկցող մարդու կարիք ունեն, որին կվստահեն, կարծում եմ X կազմակերպությունը որոշակի միջոցառումներ կձեռնարկեր նաև այդ ուղղվածությամբ: Ընդհանրապես հավատարիմ հաճախորդներ ձեռք բերելը հնարավոր է միայն նրանց հետ էմոցիոնալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու միջոցով: Փաստորեն Y դա լավ է կարողացել անել: Մի դեպք էլ ես հիշեցի. մի  Z ներկայումս գործող վարկային կազմակերպություն միջոցառում էր կազմակերպել ու հրավիրել էր իր հավատարիմ հաճախորդներին, որոնց մեծ մասը գյուղացիներ էին, ու լրագրողների այն հարցին, թե ինչու եք օգտվում հենց այս վարկային կազմակերպության ծառայություններից, գրեթե բոլորը նույնատիպ պատասխանեցին-իրենց վարկային գործակալները համեստ են, լավն են, մեզ լավ են վերաբերվում, ամեն ինչ բացատրում են...Ու հերիք չի ոչ մեկը չասեց, որ գիտեք իրենց ծառայությունները էժան են, դրա համար էլ իրենցից ենք օգտվում, դեռ մի բան էլ ասեցին ճիշտ է իրենց տոկոսադրույքը էդքան էլ ցածր չի, բայց մենք գիտենք, որ իրենք աշխատում են էդ ուղղությամբ, ուղղակի դեռևս ի վիճակի չեն իջեցնել (հենց այսպես  :Smile:  )...ու սա էն դեպքում, երբ մեր գյուղացիների վիճակը իրոք շատ ծանր է (հատկապես այդ վարկային կազմակերպությունից օգտվողների)  :Sad:  Սա վկայում է էն բանի մասին, որ վաղուց հնացել է այն կարծիքը, որ գինը միակ մրցակցային ֆակտորն է: Ու ընդհանրապես մրցակցելիս, եթե որոշում ես շեշտը դնել գնի վրա ուրեմն այն պետք է լինի շաատ էժան, թե չէ եթե միջին եղավ-հաստատ կձախողես:

----------

Lev (19.05.2012), Mark Pauler (19.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ՝ X բանկը իրեն պետք է մեղադրի ձախողման համար: Հավանաբար իր հետազոտության մեջ պահանջարկի բացահայտման ժամանակ ուշադրություն չի դարձրել քո նշած հանգմանքին՝ ինչքանով են մարդիկ վստահում X բանկին, և պատրաստ են օգտվել այդ ոլորտում դեռ փորձ չունեցող X բանկից: Իսկ ծանոթիդ պատասխանը ցույց է տալիս, որ Y բանկը, եթե նույնիսկ մարքեթինգային ստորաբաժանում էլ չունի, ավելի հաջող է իրականացրել մարքեթինգային գործառույթները. կարողացել ճիշտ գնահատել տեղական շուկան, ընդհուպ մինչև սպառողի մոտ ստեղծել է մոլորեցնող, բայց իրեն ձեռնտու կարծիք (չնայած ճիշտ չէ 1 հոգու կարծիքի վրա հիմվելով ձևավորել ընդհանրական կարծիք, բայց ամեն դեպքում...):


Իրականում դա մարկետինգային ձախողում չէր: Ծրագիրը ուշացումով, բայց կյանքի կոչվեց: Ամբողջ խնդիրը երկու բանումն էր.
1. Y բանկը այդ ոլորտի պիոներներից ու առաջատարներից էր
2. X բանկի տվյալ ռեգիոնի մասնաճյուղի կառավարիչին մարդիկ չէն սիրում!!! Ու ոչ թե իր անձնական հատկանիշների պատճառով, այլ իր բարեկամի, որը իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչ էր: Այ սենց "թշնամանք":
Ճիշտ ես, մի հոգու կարծիքը միանշանակ չի կարող որոշիչ լինել, բայց դե հետագա վերլուծութոյւները ցույց տվեցին, որ էդ մի հոգու կարծիքը տեղ էր գտնում մեծամասնություն կազմողների կարծիքների շրջանակում:

----------

Lev (21.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ levongevdav-ի հետ, որ պահանջմունքների ուսումնասիրումը թերի է եղել քո բերած օրիանակում: Եթե X բանկը պահանջմունքները ուսումնասիրելիս բացահայտեր, որ գյուղացիները բացի ցածր տոկոսադրույքով ու ավելի ճկուն ժամանակացույցով վարկից իրենց հասկացող ու կարեկցող մարդու կարիք ունեն, որին կվստահեն, կարծում եմ X կազմակերպությունը որոշակի միջոցառումներ կձեռնարկեր նաև այդ ուղղվածությամբ:


Պահանջարկը շատ էլ լավ ուսումնասիրված էր: Ստեղ X-բանկը հավատարիմ հաճախորդի խնդիր չուներ, որովհետև նոր էր մտնում վարկավորման այդ ոլորտը: Վերևի գրառման մեջ արդեն գրել եմ, թե իրական խնդիրներն ինչումն էին:
Ու սա մարկետինգի ձախողում չէր` ինչ իմանային, որ էդ մարդու բարեկամը դառնալու է իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ ու մարդկանց մեջ հակակրանք առաջացնի? Կարողա բանկը մի հատ էլ քաղաքագետ պահի ու սոցիոլոգներ?  :Jpit: 
Չնայած` վատ միտք չի, մեր իրականության մեջ մարկետինգն առանց քաղաքականության ու սոցիոլոգիա-հոգեբանության չի կարող գործել:
Բայց փաստացի էդ ինչ-որ նկարագրում ես էլի ԽԾԲ-ի պես մի բան է դառնում:

----------


## Lev

> Իրականում դա մարկետինգային ձախողում չէր: Ծրագիրը ուշացումով, բայց կյանքի կոչվեց: Ամբողջ խնդիրը երկու բանումն էր.
> 1. Y բանկը այդ ոլորտի պիոներներից ու առաջատարներից էր
> 2. X բանկի տվյալ ռեգիոնի մասնաճյուղի կառավարիչին մարդիկ չէն սիրում!!! Ու ոչ թե իր անձնական հատկանիշների պատճառով, այլ իր բարեկամի, որը իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչ էր: Այ սենց "թշնամանք":
> Ճիշտ ես, մի հոգու կարծիքը միանշանակ չի կարող որոշիչ լինել, բայց դե հետագա վերլուծութոյւները ցույց տվեցին, որ էդ մի հոգու կարծիքը տեղ էր գտնում մեծամասնություն կազմողների կարծիքների շրջանակում:


փաստորեն սկզբնական հետազոտության ժամանակ հաշվի չէր առնվել քաղաքական գործոնը: Իսկ հետագայում ծրագիրը ինչպե՞ս կյանքի կոչվեց: Բնակիչների շրջանում կրկին բացատրական աշխատանքնե՞ր տարվեցին, թե այլ կերպ:

----------

Ripsim (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Պահանջարկը շատ էլ լավ ուսումնասիրված էր: Ստեղ X-բանկը հավատարիմ հաճախորդի խնդիր չուներ, որովհետև նոր էր մտնում վարկավորման այդ ոլորտը: Վերևի գրառման մեջ արդեն գրել եմ, թե իրական խնդիրներն ինչումն էին:


Ես նկատի չունեի, թե  X բանկը հենց սկզբից հավատարիմ հաճախորդներ ունենալու խնդիր պետք է ունենար, իր խնդիրը կայանում էր նրանում, որ Y բանկի հաճախորդներն էին հավատարմ  :Smile: …



> Ու սա մարկետինգի ձախողում չէր` ինչ իմանային, որ էդ մարդու բարեկամը դառնալու է իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ ու մարդկանց մեջ հակակրանք առաջացնի? Կարողա բանկը մի հատ էլ քաղաքագետ պահի ու սոցիոլոգներ? 
> Չնայած` վատ միտք չի, մեր իրականության մեջ մարկետինգն առանց քաղաքականության ու սոցիոլոգիա-հոգեբանության չի կարող գործել:
> Բայց փաստացի էդ ինչ-որ նկարագրում ես էլի ԽԾԲ-ի պես մի բան է դառնում:


Կարիք չկա քաղաքագետ ու սոցիոլոգ ունենալու, քանի որ մարքեթոլոգը պարտավոր է նաև հաշվի առնել քաղաքական ու սոցիալական գործոնները…Օրինակ՝ SWOT-ի միջոցով վերլուծություն անելիս պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի ոչ միայն կազմակերպության ներքին ուժեղ ու թույլ կողմերին (Strengths, Weaknesses) այլև արատքին հնարավորություններին և սպառնալիքներին (Opportunities, Threats) կամ, օրինակ, կատարի PEST վերլուծություն (Political, Economic, Social, Technological Factors)…
Մի խոսքով ուրախ եմ, որ ծրագիրը ուշացումով, բայց կյանքի կոչվեց  :Jpit:  Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես?

----------

Lev (21.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> փաստորեն սկզբնական հետազոտության ժամանակ հաշվի չէր առնվել քաղաքական գործոնը: Իսկ հետագայում ծրագիրը ինչպե՞ս կյանքի կոչվեց: Բնակիչների շրջանում կրկին բացատրական աշխատանքնե՞ր տարվեցին, թե այլ կերպ:


Քաղաքական գործոնը հնարավոր չէր հաշվի առնել, որովհետև ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտեին, որ ուսումնասիրություններից մի քանի ամիս անց էդ մարդը պաշտոնավոր է դառնալու  :Jpit: 
Բնակչության շրջանում տարվեցին բացատրական աշխատանքներ, որոնցում ներգրավված էին տվյալ բնակավայրերում հեղինակություն ու հարգանք վայելող գրագետ անձնավորություններ, որոնք կարողացան իրենց "հարևաններին" մատչելի և հասկանալի ներկայացնել այդ ծրագրի առավելությունները: Բնական է, որ շղթայական ռեակցիայով գնաց` մեկը վերցրեց, մյուսներն էլ սկսեցին:
Լավ ծրագիր էր, ափսոս որ կարճ տևեց` օգտվողները շատ գոհ մնացին, մանավանդ որ էդ տարի բերքի պրոբլեմ չունեցան:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարիք չկա քաղաքագետ ու սոցիոլոգ ունենալու, քանի որ մարքեթոլոգը պարտավոր է նաև հաշվի առնել քաղաքական ու սոցիալական գործոնները…Օրինակ՝ SWOT-ի միջոցով վերլուծություն անելիս պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի ոչ միայն կազմակերպության ներքին ուժեղ ու թույլ կողմերին (Strengths, Weaknesses) այլև արատքին հնարավորություններին և սպառնալիքներին (Opportunities, Threats) կամ, օրինակ, կատարի PEST վերլուծություն (Political, Economic, Social, Technological Factors)…


Տեսականորեն` ճիշտ ես: Սակայն որոշ ոլորտներում մեծ մասշտաբի ծրագրեր իրականացնելիս անպայման անհրաժեշտ են ավելի մասնագիտացված քաղաքագետներ և սոցիոլոգներ, որոնք կօգնեն մարկետոլոգներին: Բայց սա մեր դեպքը չի: ՀՀ-ում քաղաքական գործոնները հաշվի առնել կարող են միայն վերևներին մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ` էլի եկանք ԽԾԲ-ին  :Jpit: 
Թե չէ, քնում-զարթնում ես ու մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ընենց է փոխվել, որ կամ բիզնեսդ ծաղկում է, կամ էլ արդեն փակելու ժամանակն է  :Wink: 



> Մի խոսքով ուրախ եմ, որ ծրագիրը ուշացումով, բայց կյանքի կոչվեց  Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես?


Այս գրառմանս մեջ համառոտ նկարագրել եմ:

----------


## Lev

> Քաղաքական գործոնը հնարավոր չէր հաշվի առնել, որովհետև ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտեին, որ ուսումնասիրություններից մի քանի ամիս անց էդ մարդը պաշտոնավոր է դառնալու


Յուրօրինակ ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակի հետ գործ ունենք ուրեմն  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

2008-ին մի հատ ուժեղ մարկետինգային քայլ էինք մտածե տղերքով` քեֆներս մի քիչ լավ էր, մի 2 օր էլ չէինք քնել.
Առաջարկ եղավ բռնել փողոցի թափառական շներին ու նրանց վրա ներկով լոգո նկարել կամ տեքստ գրել` ով ինչ կտապվիրի:
Սակայն դրան մի քանի հոգի դեմ եղան և առաջարկեցին ոչ թե շներին ներկել, այլ շներին ժիլետներ հագցնել գովազդային գրառումներով ու նկարներով:
Միակ խոչընդոտը կենդանիների պաշտպաններն են  :LOL:

----------

Lev (22.05.2012), Ripsim (22.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Յուրօրինակ ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակի հետ գործ ունենք ուրեմն


 :Jpit:  Տենց մի բան` "անկանխատեսելի" գործոններ  :LOL:

----------

Lev (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Ճիշտ պահին, ճիշտ տեղում  :Smile:

----------

Lev (20.07.2012), Varzor (21.07.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ, ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. ձեզանից որևէ մեկը երբևէ կազմակերպել է brainstorming (мозговой штурм)? Եթե այո, կխնդրեի կիսվել ձեր փորձով (մանրամասնել, թե ինչպես պետք է դա կազմակերպել, ինչին հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձնել, ինչպես անել, որպիսի մարդիկ հնարավորինս շատ մտքեր արտահայտեն և այլն):

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ, ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. ձեզանից որևէ մեկը երբևէ կազմակերպել է brainstorming (мозговой штурм)? Եթե այո, կխնդրեի կիսվել ձեր փորձով (մանրամասնել, թե ինչպես պետք է դա կազմակերպել, ինչին հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձնել, ինչպես անել, որպիսի մարդիկ հնարավորինս շատ մտքեր արտահայտեն և այլն):


հմմ, վստահ չեմ որ բրեյնստորմինգի համար որ մեթոդները ավելի պրակտիկ կիրառություն ունեն: Բայց սեթական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ էտքան էլ բարդ գործընթաց չէ և իրենից ըստ էության նետկայացնում է քննարկում, բայց մի քանի քայլերի պետք է հետևել, որպեսզի այն արդյունավետ լինի: 
-նախ սկզբում պետք է հստակ ձևակեպել խնդիրը,
-ամփոփել, թե ինչ տարբերակներ/ լուծումներ կան մինչև հիմա
-աշխատել խուսափել անիմաստ դատարկաբանություններից ու քննադատությունից: Նման իրավիճակներում մարդիկ հաճախ են սիրում ուղղակի կարծիք արտահայտել. ցանկացած կարծիք/քննադատություն առանց կոնկրետ լուծման ուղղակի ջուր ծեծոցի ա: 
-հետևել, որպեսզի քննարկումը չշեղվի սխալ ուղղությամբ, երկրորդային խնդիրների քննարկման վրա: 

Կարելի ա մի շարք գիրք կարդալ brainstormingի մասին, բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ բարդացնել պետք չէ, հասարակ գործընթաց ա:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012), Lev (10.12.2012), Ripsim (09.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ, ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. ձեզանից որևէ մեկը երբևէ կազմակերպել է brainstorming (мозговой штурм)? Եթե այո, կխնդրեի կիսվել ձեր փորձով (մանրամասնել, թե ինչպես պետք է դա կազմակերպել, ինչին հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձնել, ինչպես անել, որպիսի մարդիկ հնարավորինս շատ մտքեր արտահայտեն և այլն):


Իմ գնահատմամբ իմ փորձը այս ոլորտում սիրողական է, բայց մենք մեր ֆիրմայում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կազմակերպում ենք նման քննարկումներ։ Մի անգամ դրա արդյունքը եղավ այն, որ մենք ձեռք բերեցինք այսօրվա դրությամբ մեր ամենահիմնական, ամենաշատ եկամուտ ապահովող պարտնյորին։

Նայիր House M.D. շոուն։ Ես դիտել եմ առաջին սեզոնի առաջին չորս սերիաները ու ինքը բոլոր սերիաներում իրա խնդիրները լուծում ա brainstorming-ին շան նման (կամ գուցե հենց նույն) մեթոդով։

Իսկ ես իմ կողմից կնշեմ մի քանի բաներ։ Դուրս գալով շաբլոններից կանդրադառնամ մի քանի սկզբունքների։ 
հստակ սահմանել ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ։
Այսինքն ինչ խնդիր ա դրված։ Ես նման դեպքերում խնդիրը ձևակերպում եմ ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ դրական տերմինալոգիայով։ Այսինքն եթե կա խնդիր որի լուծման միջոցներ են պետք, ապա փոխանակ խոսելու խնդրի մասին ու ասելու թե մենք ինչ ՉՊԻՏԻ ԱՆԵՆՔ, ես նշում եմ խնդրի մասին ու հետո շեշտում կամպանիայի համար ցանկալի արդյունքը, այսինքն՝ ԻՆՉ ՊԵՏՔ ԱՆԵՆՔ։ Ցույց եմ տալիս արդյունքը։ 
Ես նկատել եմ, որ երբ նման ձև ես խնդիրը ներկայացնում կոլեգաները սկսում են ներկայացնել հետաքրքիր, կառուցողական առաջարկներ նշածդ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԻՆ հասնելու համար։ստեղծել ցանկացած կարծիք ողջունող մթնոլորտ։
Բոլորը պիտի վստահ լինեն, որ իրենք ինչ ասեն գնահատվելու ա։ Նման դեպքերում ամենաապուշ թվացող միտքը կարա լինի խնդրի լուծման հիմնական բանալին։ Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում մեր ֆիրման ձեռք բերեց մեր ոլորտի ամենագայթակղիչ պարտնյորին հենց այս բանի շնորհիվ։ Եղավ ապուշ թվացող մի առաջարկ մեր ամենասուսուփուս կոլեգաներից մեկի կողմից։ Ինչքան որ ես եմ ներկա եղել նման հանդիպումների ես նկատել եմ, որ ուղեղը «սահմանափակ» մտածելու ռեժիմից հանելու և ստեղծագործող ռեժիմի վրա գցելու համար պահանջվում ա մոտ 10-15 րոպե։ Ընենց որ էտ 15 րոպեները կարող են թվան ամենադժվարը։ Կարևոր ա հենց էտ սկզբի ժամանակը քաջալերել ու ոգևորել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ կարծիք, որ մարդիկ ավելի արագ բացվեն։ղեկավարել քննարկումը։
Շատ կարևոր ա որ հանդիպում անցկացնողը, կամ հանդիպմանը ուղղություն տվողը շատ լավ հասկանա գործը, պատկերացնի բոլոր մանրունքները, քանի որ հնչվող կարծիքների միջից ինքը պիտի նկատի մաքսիմալ արժեքավորը և գործնականը։ Շատ դեպքերում ես իմ մոտ նկատել եմ, որ ինչ որ մեկի կարծիքը կարա ՇԱՏ հեռու լինի խնդրի լուծումից, բայց էտ կարծիքը լսելը քո մեջ կարա առաջացնի լրիվ մի այլ կարծիք, կամ իդեա ու հենց դա էլ կարա դառնա խնդրի լուծում։

Ստեղ նաև ես շատ կարևոր եմ համարում խմբի անդամներին օգնելը, որ իրար ասածները հնարավորինս ուշադիր լսեն։
Ես երբեմն գործածում եմ հետևյալ մեթոդը։ Երբ արագ-արագ կարծիքները ասելու փուլը կարծես թե ավարտված է ու արդեն մեծ մասը հակված են երկար-բարակ քննարկումների, ես լսելով կարծիք հարցնում եմ՝ իսկ դու ինչ կասես այսինչի կարծիքի մասին։

Էս թեմայով լիքը բաներ կարաս կարդաս, կարծիքներ լսես։ Բայց ինձանից քեզ մի առաջարկ։ Հիշիր, որ սա ավելի շատ ուղեղի ստեղծագործական հնարավորություններ պահանջող գործ ա։ Ընենց որ երբեք արհեստական բաներ պետք չի անել։ Դու հստակ հասկացիր թե ԻՆՉ ԵՍ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ։ Հնարավորինս լավ պատրաստվի։ Իսկ brainattack-ի ժամանակ թող որ թե քո ու թե քո կոլեգաների brain-ները ազատ attack անեն։ Մի ստեղծիր արհեստական ոչ մի սահման ու կանոն։

----------

Lev (10.12.2012), Peace (10.12.2012), Ripsim (09.12.2012), Sagittarius (09.12.2012), Հայկօ (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար: Իմ դեպքում կարծում եմ հիմնական բարդությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ brainstorming-ը անցկացվելու է ինձ համարյա անծանոթ մոտ 10 մարդկանց հետ (ոչ թե իմ կոլեգաների), որոնք միմյանց շատ լավ ճանաչում են: Դրա համար, անկախ այն բանից, որ մթնոլորտը պետք է լինի ստեղծագործական, ազատ և զուրկ քննադատությունից, պետք է ունենալ նաև ինչ-որ «կանոններ»՝ իրավիճակը հսկելու համար: Ինձ մոտ մի քանի հարց է ծագում.
1. Խնդիրը հստակ ձևակերպելուց հետո ավելի լավ է որոշակի (оրինակ՝ 5ր) ժամանակ տալ մտքեր գրելու համար, թե՞ միանգամից սկսել արտահայտել մտքերը:
2. Մասնակիցները մտքերը կարող են արտահայտել առանց որևէ հերթականության, ոնց պատահի (ինչը կբերի նրան, որ քննարկումն էլ միաժամանակ տեղի կունենա), թե՞ որոշակի կարգով՝ քննարկումը թողնելով հաջորդ փուլին...

Հ.Գ. House M.D. շոուն անպայման կնայեմ: Մարքեթինգի մեջ կինոներից մեկ-մեկ ավելի շատ բան ես սովորում, քան թե դասական գրքերից  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Թեման արթնացնելու համար եկեք ներկայացնենք իրադրություններ, խնդիրներ և առաջարկենք հետաքրքիր լուծումներ դրանց համար։ Խնդիրները կարող են հանդիպած լինել ինչպես մեր պրակտիկայում, այնպես էլ այլ ֆիրմաների գործունեության ընթացքում։

Ահա նման մի իրադրություն.

19-րդ դարի վերջում անգլիական փաբերում հիմնականում նախընտրում էին ռոմ և ջին: Այդ պատճառով Dewar’s վիսկիի վաճառքի ծավալները կտրուկ նվազել էին: Dewar’s-ի հիմնադիրներից մեկը՝ Թոմաս Դյուարը, ցուցաբերում է հետաքրքիր և խորամանկ մոտեցում, որի շնորհիվ այս վիսկիի ապրանքաշրջանառությունը մեծանում է 10 անգամ։ Ինչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ է նա անում կամ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել նման պարագայում (միգուցե առաջարկեք Դյուարի լուծումից ավելի հետաքրքիր լուծում  :Smile:  )

----------


## Հայկօ

> 19-րդ դարի վերջում անգլիական փաբերում հիմնականում նախընտրում էին ռոմ և ջին: Այդ պատճառով Dewar’s վիսկիի վաճառքի ծավալները կտրուկ նվազել էին: Dewar’s-ի հիմնադիրներից մեկը՝ Թոմաս Դյուարը, ցուցաբերում է հետաքրքիր և խորամանկ մոտեցում, որի շնորհիվ այս վիսկիի ապրանքաշրջանառությունը մեծանում է 10 անգամ։ Ինչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ է նա անում կամ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել նման պարագայում (միգուցե առաջարկեք Դյուարի լուծումից ավելի հետաքրքիր լուծում  )


Հետաքրքիր ա, պատմի  :Smile: :

----------

Ripsim (28.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թեման արթնացնելու համար եկեք ներկայացնենք իրադրություններ, խնդիրներ և առաջարկենք հետաքրքիր լուծումներ դրանց համար։ Խնդիրները կարող են հանդիպած լինել ինչպես մեր պրակտիկայում, այնպես էլ այլ ֆիրմաների գործունեության ընթացքում։
> 
> Ահա նման մի իրադրություն.
> 
> 19-րդ դարի վերջում անգլիական փաբերում հիմնականում նախընտրում էին ռոմ և ջին: Այդ պատճառով Dewar’s վիսկիի վաճառքի ծավալները կտրուկ նվազել էին: Dewar’s-ի հիմնադիրներից մեկը՝ Թոմաս Դյուարը, ցուցաբերում է հետաքրքիր և խորամանկ մոտեցում, որի շնորհիվ այս վիսկիի ապրանքաշրջանառությունը մեծանում է 10 անգամ։ Ինչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ է նա անում կամ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել նման պարագայում (միգուցե առաջարկեք Դյուարի լուծումից ավելի հետաքրքիր լուծում  )


Ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ամենահասարակ Happy Hour-ի միջոցով էլ կարելի ա մեծացնել, բայց դրա հետ որ շահույթն էլ չտուժի, ես իմ:

----------

Ripsim (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ամենահասարակ Happy Hour-ի միջոցով էլ կարելի ա մեծացնել, բայց դրա հետ որ շահույթն էլ չտուժի, ես իմ:


հա բայց էդ Happy Hour-ը պրծնում ա իսկ դու դեռ շարունակում ես հարբել  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (28.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

Թոմասը չգիտեմ ինչ է արել, բայց եթե մեր օրինակով ասեմ, մի վիսկիի տեսակ կա վրան նույն վիսկիի անունով խմելուն տրամադրող գավաթ են դնում, դրանից ենք գնում, որովհետև, արժեքը գավաթի պատճառով բարձր չի, համն էլ մնացածին չի զիջում: Ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ այդ վիսկին, եթե երեկոյան ժամի ես գնում արդեն վերջացած է լինում, ըստ երևույթին միայն մենք չենք գավաթահավաքությամբ ոգևորված: :Smile: 

Մի բան էլ պատմեմ: Մի ժամանակ եկեղեցին «Էջմիածին» ամսագիր ուներ, մի օր ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս Վազգեն Ա-ն պարոն Դևրիկյանին հարցրել է «Էջմիածին» ամասագիրը ինչի՞ չի վաճառվում, պատասխանաել է թե՝ բոլոր ամսագրերի առաջին էջում մերկ աղջիկների նկարներներ են, մերի մեջ չկա չի վաճառվում, կաթողիկոսն էլ ասել է՝ է դու էլ օրինակելի կույսերի նկարները դիր:  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> 19-րդ դարի վերջում անգլիական փաբերում հիմնականում նախընտրում էին ռոմ և ջին: Այդ պատճառով Dewar’s վիսկիի վաճառքի ծավալները կտրուկ նվազել էին: Dewar’s-ի հիմնադիրներից մեկը՝ Թոմաս Դյուարը, ցուցաբերում է հետաքրքիր և խորամանկ մոտեցում, որի շնորհիվ այս վիսկիի ապրանքաշրջանառությունը մեծանում է 10 անգամ։ Ինչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ է նա անում կամ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել նման պարագայում (միգուցե առաջարկեք Դյուարի լուծումից ավելի հետաքրքիր լուծում  )


Դյուարը վարձում է գնորդների, որոնք այցելում են փաբեր և պատվիրում են Dewar’s վիսկի: Վիսկին բնականաբար չի լինում և նրանք հեռանում են ջղայն, մունաթ գալով: Մի քանի նման գնորդների այցելությունից հետո Դյուարը ինքն է այցելում փաբ և առաջարկում պայմանագիր կնքել վիսկիի մատակարարման վերաբերյալ: Բնականաբար դժգոհ գնորդների հեռացումից հետ Դյուարին հաջողվում է հաջող պայմանագրեր կնքել փաբերի հետ :Smile: 





> Ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ամենահասարակ Happy Hour-ի միջոցով էլ կարելի ա մեծացնել, բայց դրա հետ որ շահույթն էլ չտուժի, ես իմ:


Համաձայն եմ իհարկե, իմ բերած օրինակում միայն ապրանքաշրջանառությունը չէ, որ աճում է, ինչի արդյունքում Դյուարը կարողանում է շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդություն անել , երկու տարում 26 երկիր այցելել և հետո գրել գիրք այդ մասին :Smile: 

Համ էլ Ներսես_AM-ը լավ ասեց, որ Happy Hour-ը վերջանում է, իսկ դու շարունակում ես խմել  :Jpit: 




> Թոմասը չգիտեմ ինչ է արել, բայց եթե մեր օրինակով ասեմ, մի վիսկիի տեսակ կա վրան նույն վիսկիի անունով խմելուն տրամադրող գավաթ են դնում, դրանից ենք գնում, որովհետև, արժեքը գավաթի պատճառով բարձր չի, համն էլ մնացածին չի զիջում: Ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ այդ վիսկին, եթե երեկոյան ժամի ես գնում արդեն վերջացած է լինում, ըստ երևույթին միայն մենք չենք գավաթահավաքությամբ ոգևորված:


Аkbar թեյի վրա էլ այժմ թեյի գդալ են կպցնում նույն կերպ  :Smile:  Ընկերներուհիներ ունեմ, որ այդ գդալները հավաքելու համար այդ թեյն են գնում  :Jpit: 
Իսկ ձեր ասած վիսկին ինչպե՞ս է կոչվում։  




> Մի բան էլ պատմեմ: Մի ժամանակ եկեղեցին «Էջմիածին» ամսագիր ուներ, մի օր ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս Վազգեն Ա-ն պարոն Դևրիկյանին հարցրել է «Էջմիածին» ամասագիրը ինչի՞ չի վաճառվում, պատասխանաել է թե՝ բոլոր ամսագրերի առաջին էջում մերկ աղջիկների նկարներներ են, մերի մեջ չկա չի վաճառվում, կաթողիկոսն էլ ասել է՝ է դու էլ օրինակելի կույսերի նկարները դիր:


Էլի հետաքրքիր օրինակ էր  :Smile:  

Եթե դուք էլ ձեր պրակտիկայում ինչ–որ օրինակների եք հանդիպել կամ հենց հիմա ձեր ֆիրման ունի կոնկրետ խնդիր, ներկայացրեք, միգուցե հետաքրքիր և ձեռնտու լուծումներ առաջարկենք  :Smile:

----------

delicate (08.06.2015), Հայկօ (29.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դյուարը վարձում է գնորդների, որոնք այցելում են փաբեր և պատվիրում են Dewar’s վիսկի: Վիսկին բնականաբար չի լինում և նրանք հեռանում են ջղայն, մունաթ գալով: Մի քանի նման գնորդների այցելությունից հետո Դյուարը ինքն է այցելում փաբ և առաջարկում պայմանագիր կնքել վիսկիի մատակարարման վերաբերյալ: Բնականաբար դժգոհ գնորդների հեռացումից հետ Դյուարին հաջողվում է հաջող պայմանագրեր կնքել փաբերի հետ


ես սա լսել էի, բայց Հայկական Կոնյակի համար Ֆրանսիայում. հավանաբար ինձ պատմողը հայաֆիկացրել էր Dewar's-ի պատմությունը: 




> Համ էլ Ներսես_AM-ը լավ ասեց, որ Happy Hour-ը վերջանում է, իսկ դու շարունակում ես խմել


ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ Dewar's վիսկիի happy hour-ի վերջանալուց հետո մարդիկ ուրիշ բան չեն շարունակի խմել  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> ես սա լսել էի, բայց Հայկական Կոնյակի համար Ֆրանսիայում. հավանաբար ինձ պատմողը հայաֆիկացրել էր Dewar's-ի պատմությունը:


Կարծում եմ ոչ թե պատմողն էր հայաֆիկացրել, այլ Հայկական Կոնյակն էլ է նման մի բան կիրառել (ես էլ եմ լսել)։ Վարձում էին մարդկանց, որոնց "մասնագիտությունը" միլիոնատեր լինելն էր, որպիսի բարձրակարգ ռեստորաններում միլիոնատիրոջ տեսքով մի 400$-ի ուտելիք պատվիրեին, հետո էլ Հայկական Կոնյակի չլինելու պարագայում ջղայնացած դուրս գային  :Jpit: 




> ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ Dewar's վիսկիի happy hour-ի վերջանալուց հետո մարդիկ ուրիշ բան չեն շարունակի խմել


Դե դրա համար էլ Դյուարը happy hour չարեց  :Jpit:  
Վիսկիի դեպքում դա չեն անի, կարծում եմ մենակ կոկտեյլների, պիվայի համար կաշխատի կոնկրետ փաբի կամ այլ ժամանցի վայրի շահույթի մեծացման համար։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես սա լսել էի, բայց Հայկական Կոնյակի համար Ֆրանսիայում. հավանաբար ինձ պատմողը հայաֆիկացրել էր Dewar's-ի պատմությունը:


+1, կոնյակի գործարանի տուրի ժամանակ գիդերը միշտ սա պատմում են  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

> Իսկ ձեր ասած վիսկին ինչպե՞ս է կոչվում։


Chivas 




> Եթե դուք էլ ձեր պրակտիկայում ինչ–որ օրինակների եք հանդիպել կամ հենց հիմա ձեր ֆիրման ունի կոնկրետ խնդիր, ներկայացրեք, միգուցե հետաքրքիր և ձեռնտու լուծումներ առաջարկենք


Քանի խնդիր առաջարկող չկա, որ թեման արխիվ չգնա փորձեմ.

1. Չնայած իր ոչ առողջարար սննդի մասին ժողովրդի տեղեկացվածությանը, բազմաթիվ իր նման ճաշարանների կողքին, գերտերություններում Մաքդոնալդսը վաճառքի ծավալներով ինչո՞ւ է շարունակում մնալ ամենահաջողակ ճաշարաններից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենահաջողակը: 

Մենակ սրչ-մրչ չտաք էլի, ձեզանով պատասխանեք, այդպես ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի: 

2. Ունենք խաղատուն: Ունենք հաճախորդ, ով խաղամոլ չէ, ասենք առաջին անգամ է եկել: Ինչպիսի՞ քաղաքականություն ենք վարում, որ նա  հավեսով ազարտի մեջ ընկնի, մի քանի ժամից տան բալանիները մեզ տա:  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (29.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Chivas 
> 
> 
> Քանի խնդիր առաջարկող չկա, որ թեման արխիվ չգնա փորձեմ.
> 
> 1. Չնայած իր ոչ առողջարար սննդի մասին ժողովրդի տեղեկացվածությանը, բազմաթիվ իր նման ճաշարանների կողքին, գերտերություններում Մաքդոնալդսը վաճառքի ծավալներով ինչո՞ւ է շարունակում մնալ ամենահաջողակ ճաշարաններից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենահաջողակը: 
> 
> Մենակ սրչ-մրչ չտաք էլի, ձեզանով պատասխանեք, այդպես ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի: 
> 
> 2. Ունենք խաղատուն: Ունենք հաճախորդ, ով խաղամոլ չէ, ասենք առաջին անգամ է եկել: Ինչպիսի՞ քաղաքականություն ենք վարում, որ նա  հավեսով ազարտի մեջ ընկնի, մի քանի ժամից տան բալանիները մեզ տա:


1. փարձեմ սեփական դիտարկումների հիման վրա կռահել. 
ա. քաղաքի ամենաակտիվ վայրերում են գտնվում
բ. հիմնականում 24 ժամ բաց են, ու շատ ժամանակ ջահելության համար փարթիներից հետո միակ բաց ուտելու «օբյեկտը» Մաքդոնալդսն ա
գ. արագ են
դ. ստանդարտացված են

2. Թույլ են տալիս սկզբից մի քանի անգամ փոքր գումար շահի: Բայց եթե ալկոհոլին ոչ չի ասում, ավելի լավ տարբերակ՝ խաղացողների համար ալկոհոլը անվճար են սարքում: Խաղատների մասին տեղեկացված չեմ, բայց Եվրոպայում մի շարք սթրիպակումբներ նման ձև են գործում՝ մուտքի համար վճարում ես, ալկոհոլն էլ անվճար, հետո աղջիկները ալկոհոլի արժեքի ավելի քան կրկնապատիկը քամում են կլիենտներից  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (29.04.2013), Ripsim (29.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

> 1. փարձեմ սեփական դիտարկումների հիման վրա կռահել. 
> ա. քաղաքի ամենաակտիվ վայրերում են գտնվում
> բ. հիմնականում 24 ժամ բաց են, ու շատ ժամանակ ջահելության համար փարթիներից հետո միակ բաց ուտելու «օբյեկտը» Մաքդոնալդսն ա
> գ. արագ են
> դ. ստանդարտացված են


Բացի այս ամենից, հատուկ ուշադրության են արժանացնում երեխաներին: Խաղասենյակը հասարակ է, բայց երեխաներին գրավում է, զգացվում է յուրաքանչյուր դետալ դնելուց մանրակրկիտ հաշվարկել են: Բացի այդ, անվճար գույնզգույն փուչիկները M նշանով նորից իրենց գրավում է, տուն են տանում, խաղում են, M-ը անընդհատ իրենց հետ է ու միայն այդքանն էլ բավական է, որ M-ը երեխաների ենթագիտակցության մեջ նստի: Փողոցի բարձր M-ով նշաններն էլ օգնում են ավելի տպավորվելուն, նորից հիշելուն, գնալու ցանկություն առաջացնելուն: Մի քանի անգամ գնալուց էլ արդեն ուտելիքների համին էլ են սովորում, ձգտում, ավելի մեծ հասակում  էլ արդեն պոտենցիալ Մաքդոնալդսասեր են լինում:  :Smile: 




> 2. Թույլ են տալիս սկզբից մի քանի անգամ փոքր գումար շահի: Բայց եթե ալկոհոլին ոչ չի ասում, ավելի լավ տարբերակ՝ խաղացողների համար ալկոհոլը անվճար են սարքում: Խաղատների մասին տեղեկացված չեմ, բայց Եվրոպայում մի շարք սթրիպակումբներ նման ձև են գործում՝ մուտքի համար վճարում ես, ալկոհոլն էլ անվճար, հետո աղջիկները ալկոհոլի արժեքի ավելի քան կրկնապատիկը քամում են կլիենտներից


Ես էլ չեմ գնացել, բայց իրենց ներքին խաղերին փորձել եմ մի փոքր ծանոթանալ: Ուրեմն, նախ՝ պատուհան, վարագույրատիպ որևէ բան չկա խաղատներում:  Ներսում վառ լուսավորություն է ու գլամուր վիճակ: Ոչ միայն խմիչքն են անվճար մատակարարում, այլև սնունդը: Ուտել-խմելու ընթացքում տրամադրությունները բարձրանում է, հայտնի բան է: Չկա նաև ժամացույց, որպեսզի  չշեղի իրենց ու ժամանակի զգացողությունը խաղի ընթացքում կորցնեն, լիարժեք տանուլ տան:  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (29.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

Առաջարկեմ մեկ այլ իրավիճակ: Հանդիպել եմ փոքր բյուջեով մարքեթինգային լուծումների մասին կարդալիս (Guerrilla marketing):

Ուրեմն ենթադրեք, թե ունեք գրքերի շատ փոքր խանութ: Պատկերացրեք այն սեխմված է 2 մրցակիցների շատ մեծ խանութների մեջտեղում: Մի օր դուք գալիս եք աշխատանքի ու տեսնում եք, որ աջ մրցակիցը իր խանութի վրա կախել է մեծ պլակատ <<Մեծ զեղչեր-50% !!!>>: Պլակատը ձեր խանութի վիտրինայից էլ մեծ է: Իսկ ձախ մրցակիցը խանութի վրա փակցրել է էլ ավելի մեծ պլակատ  <<Մեծ զեղչեր-60% !!!>>: Ինչ կանեք դուք այս պարագայում, որպիսի ձեր խանութ էլ մտնեն?  :Smile:

----------

Peace (29.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

Մրցակից խանութների գրքերը կգնեմ, բնականաբար գիրք չի մնա, իմ խանութ կգան, բայց որքանո՞վ է հավանական, որ հաջորդ օրը մրցակից խանութները նոր գրքերով լցված չեն լինի, չէ,  խանութի դիմաց լողազգեստով աղջիկներ կկանգնեցնեմ, այդպես ավելի լավ է ու արդյունավետ: :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (29.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Մրցակից խանութների գրքերը կգնեմ, բնականաբար գիրք չի մնա, իմ խանութ կգան, բայց որքանո՞վ է հավանական, որ հաջորդ օրը մրցակից խանութները նոր գրքերով լցված չեն լինի


Այսինքն կգնեք մրցակիցների գրքերը, տվյալ պահին նրանք գիրք չեն ունենա, հաճախորդները կմտնեն ձեր խանութ, դուք նրանց գրավելու այնպիսի մեթոդ կկիրառեք, որ միանգամից կդառնան հավատարիմ հաճախորդ(պետք է նաև մտածել, թե խանութի ներսում ինչ մեթոդ է անհրաժեշտ կիրառել միանգամից, շատ արագ հաճախորդի լոյալությունը ստանալու համար ) ու, եթե անգամ ձեր մրցակիցները նոր գրքեր գնեն, միևնույնն է, նրանք միշտ կօգտվեն ձեր խանութից…  :Jpit: 
Հետաքրքիր է, բայց հիշեք, որ դուք ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ խանութ ունեք: Այսինքն դուք այնպիսի մեթոդներ պետք է կիրառեք, որոնք քիչ բյուջե կպահանջեն և ձեր ներդրումը կլինի արդարացված:




> չէ,  խանութի դիմաց լողազգեստով աղջիկներ կկանգնեցնեմ, այդպես ավելի լավ է ու արդյունավետ:


Նայած թե ում համար է նախատեսված ձեր խանութը, ով է ձեր թիրախային շուկան…Եթե էրոտիկ գրականություն եք վաճառում-խնդրեմ կանգնեցրեք  :Jpit:  (նորից իհարկե հաշվելով, թե ինքանով արդարացված կլինի ձեր ներդրումը՝կիսամերկ աղջիկների վրա ծախսված գումարը), բայց պատկերացրեք այն սովորական խանութ է, ինչ-որ մի կին իր երեխայի համար գիրք է ուզում գնել ու հանդիպում է կիսամերկ աղջիկներին…Կամ ինչ-որ մեկը եկել է մասնագիտական գրականության հետևից, պետք է ընտրություն անի գրքի ու հանդիպում է այդ աղջիկներին…  :Jpit:  
Համ էլ հիշենք, որ ձեր խանութը սեխմված է մրցակիցների մեծ խանութների մեջտեղում, եթե աղջիկները կանգնեն, պարզ չի լինի, թե որ խանութի համար են կանգնած  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

> նրանք միշտ կօգտվեն ձեր խանութից…


Շատ լավատեսական ու հեքիաթային մոտեցում է:  :Smile:  Իրականում, նշածդ օրինակում խանութներն արդեն իսկ անհավասար պայմաններում են գտնվում և չկա այնքան մրցակցության խնդիր, որքան գոյատևման, սննկացման չգնալու հարց ու հարցիդ ավելի խորքային պատասխան տալու համար պետք է առնչվել, ուսումնասիրել մրցակից խանութներին: Տեսնել ինչեր են  պակասում այնտեղ ու շեշտը հենց դրանց վրա էլ դնել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ բազմաժանր գրականությունը, բանիմաց վաճառողը, խանութի մաքրությունը, գրքերի կոկիկ դասավորվածությունը... պարտադիր բաներ են, որոնք պետք է լինեն: Բայց, ինչ էլ, որ անես, մարդ պետք է բախտ ունենա:  :Smile: 




> նորից իհարկե հաշվելով, թե ինքանով արդարացված կլինի ձեր ներդրումը՝կիսամերկ աղջիկների վրա ծախսված գումարը


Աղջիկները կհանեն ծախսը, Ռիփսիմ ջան, հավատա կհանեն: 



> Կամ ինչ-որ մեկը եկել է մասնագիտական գրականության հետևից, պետք է ընտրություն անի գրքի ու հանդիպում է այդ աղջիկներին…


Ավելի լավ, թող հանդիպի, հասարակության բազմակերպությունը ձևավորվում է զուգահեռ տարբեր իրականությունների հնարավոր բոլոր հատումներում ու եթե այդ հատումը կա, դա արդեն հարստություն է:  :Smile: 

Մայրիկին բալիկի հետ Խնկո ապոր գրադարան է պետք ուղարկել:




> Համ էլ հիշենք, որ ձեր խանութը սեխմված է մրցակիցների մեծ խանութների մեջտեղում, եթե աղջիկները կանգնեն, պարզ չի լինի, թե որ խանութի համար են կանգնած


Անգամ եթե շփոթվեն էլ, աղջիկները կհուշեն, որ ուղղությամբ է պետք  գնալ, հոգ մի արա:  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (29.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Շատ լավատեսական ու հեքիաթային մոտեցում է:


Այո, չափից ավելի լավատեսական ու հեքիաթային, դրա համար էլ վերջում ։)) սմայլիկը պարտադիր է ավելացնել  :Smile: 




> Իրականում, նշածդ օրինակում խանութներն արդեն իսկ անհավասար պայմաններում են գտնվում և չկա այնքան մրցակցության խնդիր, որքան գոյատևման, սննկացման չգնալու հարց ու հարցիդ ավելի խորքային պատասխան տալու համար պետք է առնչվել, ուսումնասիրել մրցակից խանութներին: Տեսնել ինչեր են  պակասում այնտեղ ու շեշտը հենց դրանց վրա էլ դնել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ բազմաժանր գրականությունը, բանիմաց վաճառողը, խանութի մաքրությունը, գրքերի կոկիկ դասավորվածությունը... պարտադիր բաներ են, որոնք պետք է լինեն: Բայց, ինչ էլ, որ անես, մարդ պետք է բախտ ունենա:


Դե իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է վերլուծություն անել, ստրատեգիա մշակել և այլն...Բայց մեկ–մեկ խնդիրների լուծումները ավելի հեշտ են, քան մեզ թվում է։ Իմ բերած օրինակում խանութի տերը փակցնում է իր սեփական, համեստ պլակատը <<*Մուտք*>> ։) 
Չնայած ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր ակումբցիների կարծիքները լսել...





> Աղջիկները կհանեն ծախսը, Ռիփսիմ ջան, հավատա կհանեն:


Չեմ ուզում կասկածել  :Jpit:  




> Ավելի լավ, թող հանդիպի, հասարակության բազմակերպությունը ձևավորվում է զուգահեռ տարբեր իրականությունների հնարավոր բոլոր հատումներում ու եթե այդ հատումը կա, դա արդեն հարստություն է:


Հա, թող հանդիպի, էլի լավ, ուղղակի մի քիչ բարդ կլինի կարծում եմ այդ պարագայում ճիշտ գիրք ընտրել  :Smile: 





> Անգամ եթե շփոթվեն էլ, աղջիկները կհուշեն, որ ուղղությամբ է պետք  գնալ, հոգ մի արա:


Չէի մտածել, որ աղջիկները բացի ուղղակի կանգնելուց կարող են նաև հուշել  :Jpit:

----------

Peace (29.04.2013), Հայկօ (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

Թեմայի սկզբում կարդացի, որ Հայկօ–ն գրել է մարքեթինգային սխալների մասին և նաև հետևյալ գրառումը. ։)




> Tesco-ի, մրցակցության ու մաթեմատիկա իմանալու օգուտի մասին կպատմեմ մի քիչ ավելի ուշ :


Հուսամ ժամանակ կգտնեք Tesco-ի, մրցակցության ու մաթեմատիկա իմանալու օգուտի մասին պատմելու ։) (կարծես մյուս էջերում էլ պատմած չկար)։ Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է։

Իսկ մինչ այդ մարքեթինգային կիքսերից ևս մեկը։ 

Մեքսիկայում Fresca հյութը պետք է ներկայացներ և առաջմղեր մի կին վաճառքի մենեջեր։ Բայց խեղջ կինը անակնկալի հանդիպեց։ Արտադրանքի հենց առաջին պարտիան հաճախորդների ծիծաղի առիթ դարձավ։ Ինչու՞  :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Վերջերս ընդունվեցի մի լեզվի կենտրոն օտար լեզվի գիտելիքներս խորացնելու համար:  ՈՒսման տոմսերի վաճառքի և հաճահորդներին ոգևորելու համար շատ հետաքրքիր մեթոդ էին կիրառում, որը իր մեջ ներառում է պիարի, մարկետինգի և գնային քաղաքականության տարրեր:  Հենց իրենց մոտ գնացի գների ակցիաների շնորհիվ: ՈՒսման տոմսի իրական արժեքը 14 000 դրամ է, բայց առաջին եկողին տալիս են 7000 ով, կարող ես այդքանով տվյալ պահին միքանի ամիս վերցնել:  Վերջում տուփից հանում ես որև է ծրար և շահում 4-10 000 դրամանոց զեղչի թուղթ, որը ուժի մեջ է 20 օր: Եթե ուզենաս հետո նորից ավելացնես  պարապմունքների քանակը տոմսը լինելու է 14 000 դրամ, բայց դրանից հանվելու է քո շահածի չափով: Վերջինս հենց այդպեսել արեցի ու շահեցի 8000 դրամ (ադմինիստրացիայի ծափահարությունների ներքո): Հետաքրքիր մասը այն է, որ մարդկանց մոտ ըստեղծում են շանսը բաց  չթողնելու ու զեղչի կտրոնը չկորցնելու տենչ, որը հանգեցնում է ուրիշ տեղ չգնալուն ու ևս մեկ ամիս իրենց մոտ դասի հաճախելուն:  15 օր անց 8000 դրամին ավելացրեցի 6000 դրամ և նորց տուփից հանեցի ծրար այս անգամ 7000 դրամանոց (իդեպ դա կարող ես տալ նոր մարդու) որիցել կբխի ուսանողի քանակ չկորցնելը: Այսքան թվաբանությունից հետո ստացվում է որ իրական տոմսի արժեքը 7000 է, բայց եթե իրենք իսկզբանե այդ պայմաններով կանչեն բոլորին, երբ ուզեն կդադարեցնեն այն եթե որակ չտեսնեն ուսուցման մեջ:

----------

Ripsim (06.05.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ոմն xy պատմում ա ոմն xx-ի, որ ինքը Երևանում ունի խաղալիքների փոքրիկ խանութ ու դրան կից օֆիս, ուր կա հարմարավետ դիվան ու այլ հարմարավետ պարագաներ: Ու երբ միայնակ մայրերը գալիս են խաղալիք գնելու, նրանք առանձնանում են xy-ի հետ օֆիսում ու (բառացիորեն չեմ փոխանցում խոսքերը) դեմ չեն լինում ոչ մանկական խաղերին: Բաց թողնելով xy-ի պատմության հավաստիության վերաբերյալ իմ մեղմ ասած կասկածները. 
 Հարց. կարելի՞ ա արդյոք միայնակ մայրերին բավարարելը համարել մարքեթինգային քայլ և ինչո՞ւ: Ովքեր կուզեն կարող են պատասխանել լրացուցիչ հարցի՝ ինչպե՞ս գրավել նման խանութի հաճախորդներին, ինչու չէ, նաև նրանց մայրերին, գրավելուց հետո էլ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել վաճառքի ծավալը մեծացնելու համար:

----------

Ripsim (16.05.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Սայաթ-Նովա պողոտայի վրա կա 3 համակարգչային խանութ որոնք քիփ կողք-կողքի, կիսապադվալային ու նույն չափսի են, բայց լրիվ տարբեր ֆիրմաներ են, տարբեր անուններով ու լոգոներով: Մի տեղ նույն ապրանքը թանկ է,  մյուսում էժան, երրորդում միջին, մեկ ուրիշ սարք հակառակը: Տեսնես դրանք մեկ նույն տիրոջինն են, որը հատուկ է էդպես արել, որ գնորդը ասի <<դե էստեղ նույն բանը էժան է, բեր առնենք>> թե իրոք տարբեր խանութներ են որոնց մեջ կոնկուրենցիա կա:

----------

Ripsim (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Իսկ մինչ այդ մարքեթինգային կիքսերից ևս մեկը։ 
> 
> Մեքսիկայում Fresca հյութը պետք է ներկայացներ և առաջմղեր մի կին վաճառքի մենեջեր։ Բայց խեղջ կինը անակնկալի հանդիպեց։ Արտադրանքի հենց առաջին պարտիան հաճախորդների ծիծաղի առիթ դարձավ։ Ինչու՞


Կարծես թե ոչ մեկին չհետաքրքրեց հարցս, բայց ամեն դեպքում պատասխանեմ. պարզապես Fresca-ն սլենգ էր, որն ուներ լեզբուհու իմաստը :Smile: 

Հետևաբար որևէ նոր շուկա մտնելիս շատ կարևոր է հաշվի առնել սոցիալական գործոնների ազդեցությունը: Նույն կերպ “Pepsodent” ատամի մածուկը  վնասներ կրեց Հարավային Ասիայի երկրներում, քանի որ ընկերության կարգախոսն էր “You’ll wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent”:  Բայց ընկերությունում հաշվի չէին առել, որ այս երկրներում ատամի մաքրության գույնը դեղինն է  :Smile:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (15.05.2013), keyboard (16.05.2013), Peace (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Ոմն xy պատմում ա ոմն xx-ի, որ ինքը Երևանում ունի խաղալիքների փոքրիկ խանութ ու դրան կից օֆիս, ուր կա հարմարավետ դիվան ու այլ հարմարավետ պարագաներ: Ու երբ միայնակ մայրերը գալիս են խաղալիք գնելու, նրանք առանձնանում են xy-ի հետ օֆիսում ու (բառացիորեն չեմ փոխանցում խոսքերը) դեմ չեն լինում ոչ մանկական խաղերին: Բաց թողնելով xy-ի պատմության հավաստիության վերաբերյալ իմ մեղմ ասած կասկածները. 
>  Հարց. կարելի՞ ա արդյոք միայնակ մայրերին բավարարելը համարել մարքեթինգային քայլ և ինչո՞ւ: Ովքեր կուզեն կարող են պատասխանել լրացուցիչ հարցի՝ ինչպե՞ս գրավել նման խանութի հաճախորդներին, ինչու չէ, նաև նրանց մայրերին, գրավելուց հետո էլ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել վաճառքի ծավալը մեծացնելու համար:


Երևի թե պատասխանեմ հետևյալ հարցին. խաղալիքների փոքրիկ խանութը առաջմղման (promotion)ինչ մեթոդներ կարող է կիրառել  հաճախորդներին գրավելու համար: 

1. Գրավել երեխաներին
Երեխաներին գրավելու համար խանութը կարող է իր տեսականուց որոշ խաղալիքներ նախատեսել անվճար խաղալու համար: Պատկերացրեք երեխան մայրիկի հետ անցնում է խանութի մոտով, իսկ խանութի դիմաց, փոքրիկ գունավոր սեղանի վրա դրված են մի քանի տիկնիկ, մի քանի մեքենա, կուբիկներ և այլն: Երեխայի աչքը ընկնում է այդ դրված խաղալիքներին (մանավանդ, եթե դրանցով արդեն իսկ խաղացող երեխաներ կան հավաքված)։ Աշխատակցուհին ասում է, որ այդ խաղալիքները ցուցադրված են խաղալու համար և երեխան կարող է անվճար խաղալ։ Աշխատակցուհին կարող է ասել, որ ներսում ևս կան խաղալու համար նախատեսված խաղալիքներ, և երեխային ու մայրիկին տանել ներս։ Մի փոքր խաղալուց հետո, երբ մայրիկը արդեն կասի երեխային, որ պետք է գնալ, երեխան հաստատ կուզենա խաղալիքը հետը տանել։ Մայրիկը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգնի ինչ–որ բան երեխայի համար։ Բայց շատ կարևոր է, որ չգնելու դեպքում էլ աշխատակցուհին նույնպիսի ժպիտով ճանապարհի և առաջարկի, որ շուտ–շուտ գան իրենց մոտ խաղալու։

Շուտով հունիսի 1-է գալիս։ Հունիսի 1-ին ծնողները հաստատ դեմ չեն լինի, որ փոքրիկը մտնի խաղալիքների խանութ։ Դուրս գալուց փոքրիկին կարող եք տալ ձեր լոգոյով փուչիկ, որին աշխատակցուհին կամրացնի խանութի այցեքարտը` նախապես ստորագրելով դրա վրա և ասելով, որ երբ հաջորդ անգամ գան խանութ և ցույց տան այցեքարտը, որի վրա ինքը ստորագրել է (թող այնպիսի տպավորություն թողնի, որ կոնկրետ այդ բալիկի համար է ստորագրել այցեքարտի վրա), փոքրիկ անակնկալ կստանան։ Անակնկալը իրոք կարող է լինել փոքրիկ (մազերի ամրակալ, փոքրիկ մեքենա և այլն)։

2. Գրավել մայրերին
Մայրերին գրավելու համար, կարծում եմ կարող եք ՖԲ–ում էջ բացել, բայց ոչ թե ձեր խանութի անունով, այլ, օրինակ "Ինչպես կարող եք ընկերանալ Ձեր երեխայի հետ", "Ինչի կարիք ունի Ձեր երեխան" կամ նման, ավելի հաջող անվանումով  :Smile:  Բնականաբար բավականին աշխատանք պետք է կատարեք ծնողներին արժեքավոր խորհուրդներ տալու, նոր, խելացի կրեատիվ խաղերի հետ ծանոթացնելու համար ու  նրանց մասին իրոք հոգ տանելու համար։ Երբ արդեն վստահություն ձեռք բերած կլինեք, կարող եք կամաց–կամաց հիշատակել ձեր խանութի անվանումը։ Օրինակ դուք մի խաղի հետ եք ծանոթացնում, որտեղ պահանջվում է կարմիր X, կանաչ Y, դեղին Z (ընտրեք այնպիսի առարկաներ, որոնք հեշտ չեն գտնվում, բայց ձեր խանութում կան)։ Մի օգտատերի անունից հարցրեք, թե որտեղ կարելի է դրանք ձեռք բերել և մյուսի անունից նշեք ձեր խանութի անվանումը (կարող եք ձեր ընկերներին խնդրել նման գրառումներ կատարել)։ Հետո կարող եք մրցույթ կազմակերպել, ենթադրենք "Իմ երեխայի ամենից անսովոր հարցը" թեմայով։ Նշեք, որ մրցանակը տրամադրելու է " " խանութը և այլն...
Եթե մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասնեք խանութի գտնվելու վայրը, տեսականին, գները, միգուցե ավելի կոնկրետ մտքեր առաջանան մասնակիցների մոտ  :Smile:  Իսկ իմ նշած մեթոդները կարող եք կիրառել, դրանք, ինչպես նկատեցիք, շատ փոքր ներդրումներ են պահանջում։

Հ.Գ. xy-ի պատմության հավաստիության վերաբերյալ ես էլ եմ բաց թողնում իմ կասկածները, բայց ասեմ, որ եթե նման եղանակ իրոք կիրառում է հաճախորդներ ձեռք բերելու համար, ապա ձեռք է բերում մեկ–երկու հաճախորդ` կորցնելով շատ շատերին  :Smile:

----------

ARMbrain (15.05.2013), LisBeth (16.05.2013), Peace (16.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում.
Խանութ մտնող կնոջ դոշին բեյջ կա՞, որի վրա գրված ա միայնակ մայր:
Գրողը տանի, կնանիքին խանութ է՞լ չթողնենք գնան  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. կարդացի, մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր, որ քաղաքի 96%-ը միայնակ մայրեր են ու ամենակարևորն էնա, որ էդ խանութի դեմը հերթ են պահում, կամաց-կամաց բացում ա  :LOL:

----------

Peace (16.05.2013), Ripsim (15.05.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Հ.Գ. կարդացի, մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր, որ քաղաքի 96%-ը միայնակ մայրեր են ու ամենակարևորն էնա, որ էդ խանութի դեմը հերթ են պահում, կամաց-կամաց բացում ա


Ինձ թվում է, այդ դեպքում "կից օֆիս"–ի համար նոր աշխատակիցներ կընդունեն, որ հերթեր շատ չգոյանան  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (15.05.2013), LisBeth (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Սայաթ-Նովա պողոտայի վրա կա 3 համակարգչային խանութ որոնք քիփ կողք-կողքի, կիսապադվալային ու նույն չափսի են, բայց լրիվ տարբեր ֆիրմաներ են, տարբեր անուններով ու լոգոներով: Մի տեղ նույն ապրանքը թանկ է,  մյուսում էժան, երրորդում միջին, մեկ ուրիշ սարք հակառակը: Տեսնես դրանք մեկ նույն տիրոջինն են, որը հատուկ է էդպես արել, որ գնորդը ասի <<դե էստեղ նույն բանը էժան է, բեր առնենք>> թե իրոք տարբեր խանութներ են որոնց մեջ կոնկուրենցիա կա:


Նման ստրատեգիա երբեմն կիրառվում է։ Օրինակ խանութում իրար կողքի դնում են արտաքին տեսքից գրեթե չտարբերվող երկու փոշեկուլ։ Առաջինը` 48.000, երկրորդը` 99.000 (արհեստական): Այս դեպքում առաջինի վաճառքները կտրուկ մեծանում են, քանի որ հաճախորդը առաջին հայացքից ոչ մի տարբերություն չի գտնում փոշեկուլների միջև, իսկ երբ հարցնում է վաճառողին, թե ինչու է երկրորդը այդքան թանկ, պարզում է, որ ընդամենը մի քանի ոչ կարևոր պարամետրերում ունի մի փոքր առավելություն։ Բնականաբար ընտրում է առաջինը ու մտածում, որ շատ էժան է գնել։ Կարող է մարդկանց ասել, որ ընդամենը 48.000–ով փոշեկուլ է գնել, այնինչ հենց կողքին դրված էր համարյա նույնից 99.000-ով։  
Բայց նկարագրած դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչպես է եղել։

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (15.05.2013), keyboard (15.05.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ թվում է, այդ դեպքում "կից օֆիս"–ի համար նոր աշխատակիցներ կընդունեն, որ հերթեր շատ չգոյանան


Ripsim շնորհակալություն հարցին անդրադառնալու համար, էս թեման ինձ դուր ա գալիս: ընթացքում էլի հարցեր կլնեն, կասեմ :Smile: 




> Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում.
> Խանութ մտնող կնոջ դոշին բեյջ կա՞, որի վրա գրված ա միայնակ մայր:
> Գրողը տանի, կնանիքին խանութ է՞լ չթողնենք գնան 
> 
> Հ.Գ. կարդացի, մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր, որ քաղաքի 96%-ը միայնակ մայրեր են ու ամենակարևորն էնա, որ էդ խանութի դեմը հերթ են պահում, կամաց-կամաց բացում ա


Կարճատև անդրադարձ keyboard-ի անհանգստությանը: Ուրեմն դու ուշադիր ես ու նկատած կլինես, իմ ներկայացրածի մեջ նախաձեռնությունը պատկանում է միայնակ մայրերին: Չեմ կարծում որ ամուսնացած կանայք նման էնտուզիզմ կցուցաբերեն, եթե իհարկե մեջտեղ չբերենք բավարարվածության հարցը: Էստեղ խնդիրը դառնում ա խիստ անձնական ու ամեն մեկը ինքն ա որոշում արժի թողնել կնոջը խանութ, թե չէ: Մարքեթինգի թեման շատ անհամապատասխան տեղ ա նման հարցեր քննարկելու համար:

հ.գ. թվաքանակի մասին խոսք չի եղել, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը դա քո սեփական պատկերացումների արդյունքն ա  :Smile:  երևի:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (24.05.2013), Ripsim (16.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Շվեդական մի մարքեթինգային գործակալություն Adobe Nordics-ի համար /Photoshop ապրանքի/ հետաքրքիր ակցիա է իրականացրել: Photoshop-ի օգնությամբ ավտոբուսի կայարանում սպասող ուղևորները հաշված վայրկյանների ընթացքում կայարանի գովազդային պաստառում իրենց են տեսնում որպես գլխավոր հերոս: 3 օրվա ընթացքում վիդեոն Youtube-ում հավաքել ա 9,5 մլնից ավել դիտում:




Նմանատիպ մի ակցիա էլ ամիսներ առաջ իրականացրել է նաև Nivea-ն գերմանական օդավանակայաններից մեկում՝

----------

delicate (08.06.2015), Hayk Avetisyan (11.06.2013), keyboard (10.06.2013), Lev (11.06.2013), Ripsim (10.06.2013), Աթեիստ (10.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Երևի թե պատասխանեմ հետևյալ հարցին. խաղալիքների փոքրիկ խանութը առաջմղման (promotion)ինչ մեթոդներ կարող է կիրառել  հաճախորդներին գրավելու համար:



Դու  երևում է  ,  որ  պրոֆի  ես, բայց  չեմ  կարծում, որ  նման  պրակտիկ  գիտելիքները  հայկական  բուհերից ստացած  լինես:  Իսկ  դեղատան  համար  ինչ  կասես?

----------

Ripsim (23.06.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Դու  երևում է  ,  որ  պրոֆի  ես, բայց  չեմ  կարծում, որ  նման  պրակտիկ  գիտելիքները  հայկական  բուհերից ստացած  լինես:  Իսկ  դեղատան  համար  ինչ  կասես?


Մի փոքր չեք մանրամասնի, թե ի՞նչպիսի դեղատան մասին է խոսքը։ Ցա՞նց է, թե՞ էլի փոքրիկ դեղատուն, որը չի կարող մեծ բյուջե հատկացնել մարքեթինգի համար։

Հ.Գ. Պրակտիկ գիտելիքներ ասեցիք, հիշեցի մի անկեդոտ մարքեթինգի տեսության վերաբերյալ.

Մի պալմայի վրա ապրում են մարքեթոլոգներ: Մի անգամ մարքեթոլոգներից մեկը միամիտ ընկնում է պալմայից: Երկրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է, որպիսի տեսնի, թե ինչու ընկավ առաջինը: Երրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ տեսնում է պարբերական անկման հնարավորություն ու որոշում է հետազոտել այն: Չորրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ որոշում է, որ պալմայից ընկնելը նոր տենդենց է: Հինգերորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ որոշում է, թե նախորդները հաստատ գիտեին ինչ էին անում: Վեցերորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, որպիսի գիրք գրի պալմայից ընկնելու մեթոդների և դրանց էֆֆեկտիվության մասին: Այդ օրվանից սկսած մարքեթոլոգները ընկնում են պալմայից, քանի որ մարքեթինգը ուսումնասիրում են վեցերորդ մարքեթոլոգի գրած գրքի հիման վրա :Smile: 

Իհարկե երբեք չի կարելի գնահատել մարքեթինգի գուրուներին :Smile:

----------

ARMbrain (24.06.2013), Baltazar (26.06.2013), Lev (23.06.2013), Sagittarius (23.06.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Մի փոքր չեք մանրամասնի, թե ի՞նչպիսի դեղատան մասին է խոսքը։ Ցա՞նց է, թե՞ էլի փոքրիկ դեղատուն, որը չի կարող մեծ բյուջե հատկացնել մարքեթինգի համար։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Պրակտիկ գիտելիքներ ասեցիք, հիշեցի մի անկեդոտ մարքեթինգի տեսության վերաբերյալ.
> 
> Մի պալմայի վրա ապրում են մարքեթոլոգներ: Մի անգամ մարքեթոլոգներից մեկը միամիտ ընկնում է պալմայից: Երկրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է, որպիսի տեսնի, թե ինչու ընկավ առաջինը: Երրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ տեսնում է պարբերական անկման հնարավորություն ու որոշում է հետազոտել այն: Չորրորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ որոշում է, որ պալմայից ընկնելը նոր տենդենց է: Հինգերորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, քանի որ որոշում է, թե նախորդները հաստատ գիտեին ինչ էին անում: Վեցերորդ մարքեթոլոգը ընկնում է պալմայից, որպիսի գիրք գրի պալմայից ընկնելու մեթոդների և դրանց էֆֆեկտիվության մասին: Այդ օրվանից սկսած մարքեթոլոգները ընկնում են պալմայից, քանի որ մարքեթինգը ուսումնասիրում են վեցերորդ մարքեթոլոգի գրած գրքի հիման վրա
> 
> Իհարկե երբեք չի կարելի գնահատել մարքեթինգի գուրուներին


)  փոքր դեղատան մասին է  խոսքը:

----------

Ripsim (25.06.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> )  փոքր դեղատան մասին է  խոսքը:


Առաջին հերթին պետք է ստեղծեք ձեր թիրախային հաճախորդների կերպարները, ճանաչեք նրանց այնքան լավ, որ ձեզ համար պարզ լինի, թե ինչը նրանց կբերի ձեր դեղատուն։ Ենթադրենք (ամենայն հավանականությամբ) ձեր թիրախային մի խումբը շրջապատի մի քանի շենքերի տատիկներն ու պապիկներն են։ Ի՞նչ է նրանց պետք։ Եթե նրանք մտնեն դեղատուն և հարցնեն, օրինակ. "Աղջիկ ջան, աչքս քանի օր է ցավում է, ի՞նչ անեմ", ձեր աշխատակցուհին պատրաստ լինի նրանց լսելու, հետները զրուցելու, որոշ դեպքերում ենթադրենք ճնշում չափելու ու հետո էլ զանգել հարցնելու, թե ինչպես են։ Այլ կերպ ասած, էմոցիոնալ կապ ստեղծելու հաճախորդի հետ, ինչը, այս թիրախային խմբի դեպքում բավականին հեշտ է։ Բացի այդ դուք կարող եք անվճար առաքում ունենալ նրանց համար, դա, կարծում եմ, ևս կարևոր է այս թիրախային խմբի համար։ Ինչպե՞ս նրանք կիմանան ձեր "հոգատարության" մասին։ Այստեղ միանշանակ կգործի "Сарафанное радио" ասվածը։ 

Ձեզ համար պոտենցիալ հաճախորդ են նաև շրջակա պոլիկլինիկայի, ատամնաբուժարանի կամ բժշկական այլ հաստատության հաճախորդները։ Դե պարզ է, ամենայան հավանականությամբ դուք արդեն իսկ նաև փորձել եք բժիշկների հետ գործընկերական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել։ Բայց, եթե պայմանավորվածությունը "դուք ինձ հաճախորդ ուղարկեք դրանից գումար կստանաք" ֆորմայի մեջ է, ապա միայն հակառակ ռեակցիան է առաջանալու, քանի որ բժիշկները ուղղակի բժիշկ են և ընդունակ չեն այնպես ուղղորդել հաճախորդին, որ նա չնկատի ձեր գործընկերական կապը..Իսկ եթե դուք տալիս եք բժշկին ձեր այցեքարտերը (այցեքարտի վրայից պետք է երևա, որ ձեր դեղատունը շատ մոտ է), ու նա դեղը նշանակելիս ստորագրում է այցեքարտի վրա, տալիս է հիվանդին և ասում է, որ եթե հիվանդը ցանկություն ունենա օգտվելու այս դեղատնից ու ցույց տա տվյալ այցեքարտը ստորագրությամբ, ապա կստանա X առավելություն, ամեն ինչ արդար է ստացվում։ Իսկ բժիշկը կմոտիվացվի տոներին ձեր կողմից ստացվող փոքրիկ նվերներով, ձեր խոստումով, որ համապատասխան հիվանդ հանդիպելու դեպքում իր այցեքարտը կտաք և իհարկե նրանով, որ ուղղակի X առավելություն են ստանում իր հիվանդները։
Ատամնաբուժարաններում հերթերը հաճախ են լինում, մարդիկ սպասում են ու այդ ընթացքում մտածում, թե ինչով կարելի է զբաղվել։ "Ինչպես ճիշտ խնամել ատամները" վերնագրով նյութը, որը կընկնի նրանց աչքով ու վերջում էլ գրված կլինի, որը նյութը պատրաստված է Զ դեղատան փորձագետի կողմից, կգրավի նրանց ուշադրությունը...Կարծում եմ դժվար չի լինի պայմանավորվածություն ձեռք բերելը...Դուք կարող եք ատամնաբույժին ասել, որ ինչքան զբաղված է հաճախորդը, այնքան քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ նա կնկատի, թե ինչքան են իրեն սպասեցնում...
Ձեզ համար թիրախային խումբ են նաև շրջակա շենքերի ծնողները։ Մի բան մտածեք նրանց երեխաների համար։ Նախկին գրառմանս մեջ արված առաջարկները կարող եք ադապտացնել ձեզ համար։)
Ինչպես նաև կարող եք մանկական պոլիկլինիկայում, այն մասում, որտեղ ծնողները սպասում են, պաստառ տեղադրել oրինակ "Ինչպես պաշտպանել երեխայի մաշկը բակտերիաներից"...վերջում կարող եք նշել, երեխայի հիգիենայի միջոցների ամենամեծ տեսականին գտեք Զ դեղատանը։

Իհարկե այս ամենը չի աշխատի, եթե դուք չկիրառեք համակարգային մոտեցում սպասարկման նկատմամբ...Մի քանի խորհուրդ դրա վերաբերյալ։ Նախ առաջարկում եմ ձեր ծանոթներից մեկին խնդրեք, որ որպես հաճախորդ այցելի ձեր դեղատուն...Այնուհետև մանրամասն զրուցեք նրա հետ, ինչից էր գոհ, ինչից դժգոհ...Նրա հետ զրույցից հետո ձեզ մոտ մտքեր կառաջանան սպասարկումը բարելավելու հետ կապված։ Միգուցե ձեզ մոտ երկար են սպասում, միգուցե ձեր աշխատակիցները հաճախորդի հարցերին կոպիտ են պատասխանում...
Ինքներդ էլ հաճախ այցելեք դեղատներ, փերձեք գողանալ լավ իդեաներ, անգամ փոքր։ Նաև մտածեք, թե այլ ոլորտներում հաջող կիրառվող իդեաներից որոնք կարող եք ադապտացնել ձեր ոլորտի համար...
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք "հպման կետերին"։ Մտովի պատկերացրեք հաճախորդը ինչ կետերի է հանդիպում ձեզ մոտ գալիս և մտածեք ինչպես կարող եք դրանք բարելավել։ Այդպիսի կետեր են ձեր ցուցանակը(եթե անգամ դուք փոքր եք, ոչինչ չի խանգարում ձեզ ունենալ լոգո, կարգախոս, ճիշտ անվանում...), դուռը, աշխատակիցների արտաքին տեսքը, իրերի դասավորվածությունը, ջրի ապարատի առկայությունը...
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ներդնել CRM(Customer relationship management) համակարգ։ Այն չի նշանակում մեծ գումարներ, կան նույնիսկ անվճար տարբերակներ։ Բացի այդ կարող եք նույնիսկ exel–ով սարքել ֆայլ, որը ձեզ կհուշի օրինակ ձեր հավատարիմ հաճախորդների ծննդյան տոները...Կարող եք մտցնել նաև բոնուսային կուտակային քարտի գաղափարը։ Կարծում եմ ձեզ մոտ լավ կաշխատի...
Իհարկե ավելորդ եմ համարում ասել, որ լուրջ մարքեթինգային գործունեություն ծավալելու համար պետք է կատարել հետազոտություններ, կազմել մարքեթինգ պլան և այլն  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Երբևէ այս ոլորտում աշխատանք չեմ տարել ու ընդհանրապես զգույշ եմ բժշկության հետ կապված ոլորտների նկատմամբ...Առաջինը եկած մտքերը, որոնք գրել եմ, հուսամ ձեզ ինչ–որ ուղղություն կտան։ Հաջողություն ձեր բիզնեսին։

----------

Baltazar (26.06.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Առաջին հերթին պետք է ստեղծեք ձեր թիրախային հաճախորդների կերպարները, ճանաչեք նրանց այնքան լավ, որ ձեզ համար պարզ լինի, թե ինչը նրանց կբերի ձեր դեղատուն։ Ենթադրենք (ամենայն հավանականությամբ) ձեր թիրախային մի խումբը շրջապատի մի քանի շենքերի տատիկներն ու պապիկներն են։ Ի՞նչ է նրանց պետք։ Եթե նրանք մտնեն դեղատուն և հարցնեն, օրինակ. "Աղջիկ ջան, աչքս քանի օր է ցավում է, ի՞նչ անեմ", ձեր աշխատակցուհին պատրաստ լինի նրանց լսելու, հետները զրուցելու, որոշ դեպքերում ենթադրենք ճնշում չափելու ու հետո էլ զանգել հարցնելու, թե ինչպես են։ Այլ կերպ ասած, էմոցիոնալ կապ ստեղծելու հաճախորդի հետ, ինչը, այս թիրախային խմբի դեպքում բավականին հեշտ է։ Բացի այդ դուք կարող եք անվճար առաքում ունենալ նրանց համար, դա, կարծում եմ, ևս կարևոր է այս թիրախային խմբի համար։ Ինչպե՞ս նրանք կիմանան ձեր "հոգատարության" մասին։ Այստեղ միանշանակ կգործի "Сарафанное радио" ասվածը։ 
> 
> Ձեզ համար պոտենցիալ հաճախորդ են նաև շրջակա պոլիկլինիկայի, ատամնաբուժարանի կամ բժշկական այլ հաստատության հաճախորդները։ Դե պարզ է, ամենայան հավանականությամբ դուք արդեն իսկ նաև փորձել եք բժիշկների հետ գործընկերական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել։ Բայց, եթե պայմանավորվածությունը "դուք ինձ հաճախորդ ուղարկեք դրանից գումար կստանաք" ֆորմայի մեջ է, ապա միայն հակառակ ռեակցիան է առաջանալու, քանի որ բժիշկները ուղղակի բժիշկ են և ընդունակ չեն այնպես ուղղորդել հաճախորդին, որ նա չնկատի ձեր գործընկերական կապը..Իսկ եթե դուք տալիս եք բժշկին ձեր այցեքարտերը (այցեքարտի վրայից պետք է երևա, որ ձեր դեղատունը շատ մոտ է), ու նա դեղը նշանակելիս ստորագրում է այցեքարտի վրա, տալիս է հիվանդին և ասում է, որ եթե հիվանդը ցանկություն ունենա օգտվելու այս դեղատնից ու ցույց տա տվյալ այցեքարտը ստորագրությամբ, ապա կստանա X առավելություն, ամեն ինչ արդար է ստացվում։ Իսկ բժիշկը կմոտիվացվի տոներին ձեր կողմից ստացվող փոքրիկ նվերներով, ձեր խոստումով, որ համապատասխան հիվանդ հանդիպելու դեպքում իր այցեքարտը կտաք և իհարկե նրանով, որ ուղղակի X առավելություն են ստանում իր հիվանդները։
> Ատամնաբուժարաններում հերթերը հաճախ են լինում, մարդիկ սպասում են ու այդ ընթացքում մտածում, թե ինչով կարելի է զբաղվել։ "Ինչպես ճիշտ խնամել ատամները" վերնագրով նյութը, որը կընկնի նրանց աչքով ու վերջում էլ գրված կլինի, որը նյութը պատրաստված է Զ դեղատան փորձագետի կողմից, կգրավի նրանց ուշադրությունը...Կարծում եմ դժվար չի լինի պայմանավորվածություն ձեռք բերելը...Դուք կարող եք ատամնաբույժին ասել, որ ինչքան զբաղված է հաճախորդը, այնքան քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ նա կնկատի, թե ինչքան են իրեն սպասեցնում...
> Ձեզ համար թիրախային խումբ են նաև շրջակա շենքերի ծնողները։ Մի բան մտածեք նրանց երեխաների համար։ Նախկին գրառմանս մեջ արված առաջարկները կարող եք ադապտացնել ձեզ համար։)
> Ինչպես նաև կարող եք մանկական պոլիկլինիկայում, այն մասում, որտեղ ծնողները սպասում են, պաստառ տեղադրել oրինակ "Ինչպես պաշտպանել երեխայի մաշկը բակտերիաներից"...վերջում կարող եք նշել, երեխայի հիգիենայի միջոցների ամենամեծ տեսականին գտեք Զ դեղատանը։
> 
> Իհարկե այս ամենը չի աշխատի, եթե դուք չկիրառեք համակարգային մոտեցում սպասարկման նկատմամբ...Մի քանի խորհուրդ դրա վերաբերյալ։ Նախ առաջարկում եմ ձեր ծանոթներից մեկին խնդրեք, որ որպես հաճախորդ այցելի ձեր դեղատուն...Այնուհետև մանրամասն զրուցեք նրա հետ, ինչից էր գոհ, ինչից դժգոհ...Նրա հետ զրույցից հետո ձեզ մոտ մտքեր կառաջանան սպասարկումը բարելավելու հետ կապված։ Միգուցե ձեզ մոտ երկար են սպասում, միգուցե ձեր աշխատակիցները հաճախորդի հարցերին կոպիտ են պատասխանում...
> Ինքներդ էլ հաճախ այցելեք դեղատներ, փերձեք գողանալ լավ իդեաներ, անգամ փոքր։ Նաև մտածեք, թե այլ ոլորտներում հաջող կիրառվող իդեաներից որոնք կարող եք ադապտացնել ձեր ոլորտի համար...
> ...


Նախ  շնորհակալություն  Ձեր  հսկայածավալ  գրառման  համար:  Շատ  շնորհակալ  եմ, որ  ժամանակ  գտաք  այդքան  հանգամանալից  բացատրել  մարքեթինգային  մեխանմիզմները:
Ես  ինքս  թեթեևակի  ծանոթ  եմ մարքեթինգին:  Ուրեմն  մեզ  մոտ  անվճար  ճնշում  ու  շաքար  ենք  չափում,  շատ գանգատների  դեպքում  դեղագետը  նշանակումներ  է  անում(եթե բժկի գնալու կարիք  չի  տեսնում):  Մեզ  մոտ  գործում  է  հանրահայտ  80/20  օրենքը:  Այսինքն` մեր  առևտրի  80  տոկոսը   ապահովում  են  հաճախորդների  20  տոկոսը,  որոնք  ամենահավատարիմն  են և  զգայուն  չեն  գնային գործոնի նկատմամբ: Մեզ  մոտ  գները ընդհանուր  առմամբ ցածր  են:  Փորձում  ենք  հոգատար  լինել  ու  կոնտակտ  պահել  հաճախորդների  հետ:  Երեխաների  համար  դրամարկղի  մոտ կա  քաղցրավենիքի  աման, որից  կարող  է անվճար օգտվել  յուրաքանչյուր  երեխա:  
Ես  ահագին նոր  բաներ  իմացա  ,  շատ  շնորհակալ  եմ:  Ես  Ձեր  բոլոր  առաջարկները  կյանքի  կկոչեմ  և  կթեսթավորեմ:  Ես  ուղղակի  ապշած  եմ  Ձեր  պրակտիկ  գիտելիքներով.  եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ որտեղ  եք  աշխատում? (ֆիրմայում, բանկում, քոնսալթինգային ընկերությունում)

----------

Ripsim (26.06.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Նախ  շնորհակալություն  Ձեր  հսկայածավալ  գրառման  համար:  Շատ  շնորհակալ  եմ, որ  ժամանակ  գտաք  այդքան  հանգամանալից  բացատրել  մարքեթինգային  մեխանմիզմները:
> Ես  ինքս  թեթեևակի  ծանոթ  եմ մարքեթինգին:  Ուրեմն  մեզ  մոտ  անվճար  ճնշում  ու  շաքար  ենք  չափում,  շատ գանգատների  դեպքում  դեղագետը  նշանակումներ  է  անում(եթե բժկի գնալու կարիք  չի  տեսնում):  Մեզ  մոտ  գործում  է  հանրահայտ  80/20  օրենքը:  Այսինքն` մեր  առևտրի  80  տոկոսը   ապահովում  են  հաճախորդների  20  տոկոսը,  որոնք  ամենահավատարիմն  են և  զգայուն  չեն  գնային գործոնի նկատմամբ: Մեզ  մոտ  գները ընդհանուր  առմամբ ցածր  են:  Փորձում  ենք  հոգատար  լինել  ու  կոնտակտ  պահել  հաճախորդների  հետ:  Երեխաների  համար  դրամարկղի  մոտ կա  քաղցրավենիքի  աման, որից  կարող  է անվճար օգտվել  յուրաքանչյուր  երեխա:  
> Ես  ահագին նոր  բաներ  իմացա  ,  շատ  շնորհակալ  եմ:  Ես  Ձեր  բոլոր  առաջարկները  կյանքի  կկոչեմ  և  կթեսթավորեմ:  )


Խնդրեմ  :Smile:  Արդեն հասկացա, որ որոշակի տարրեր կիրառում եք Ձեր հաճախորդների հետ հարաբերությունները կառավարելու համար: Մնում է միայն ամեն ինչ համակարգել, որ <<խաղի կանոնները>> լինեն բոլորի համար…




> Ես  ուղղակի  ապշած  եմ  Ձեր  պրակտիկ  գիտելիքներով.  եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ որտեղ  եք  աշխատում? (ֆիրմայում, բանկում, քոնսալթինգային ընկերությունում


Գաղտնիք չէ: Կենտրոններից մեկի հետ համատեղ մշակել ու վարում եմ մարքեթինգային թրեյնինգներ: Որոշ դեպքերում նաև զբաղվում եմ քոնսալթինգով: Իսկ հիմնական աշխատանքս ֆինանսական ոլորտում է: Բայց ֆիրմայում մարքեթինգ բաժինը դեռևս նոր է ձևավորվում :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

DHL-ն անամոթաբար օգտագործում է մրցակիցներին իր ծառայությունները գովազդելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (19.05.2014), Ripsim (04.06.2014), Sagittarius (21.02.2014), Yeti (26.02.2014), Հայկօ (26.02.2014)

----------


## Yeti

Start-up ների մասին լավ գրականություն

----------

Ripsim (08.04.2014)

----------


## Ripsim

Երկու հետաքրքիր կուրսերի եմ հանդիպել կուրսերայում: Ուզում եմ ակումբի մարքեթոլոգների հետ էլ կիսվել:


https://www.coursera.org/course/compstrategy

https://www.coursera.org/course/marketing

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ubisoft-ը պնդում է, որ սա սարքած չէ, ամեն դեպքում հանճարեղ է ստացվել  :Smile:

----------

insider (18.05.2014), Ripsim (04.06.2014), Sagittarius (18.05.2014)

----------


## Ripsim

Նոր չի, բայց հավես ակցիա է  :Smile:

----------


## Ripsim

Կա վարկած, որ «casual friday»-ները, երբ կարելի է անտեսել համազգեստի խիստ սահմանափակումները (dress code) աշխատավայրում և կրել առօրյա հագուստ, հորինվել և տարածում են ստացել Procter & Gamble-ի «թեթև ձեռքով»: Բանը կայանում էր նրանում, որ չնայած 20-րդ դարի 80-ականներին ընկերությունը լիդեր էր լվացքի փոշիների շուկայում, այնուամենայնիվ ոչ մի կերպ շուկայում ունեցած մասնաբաժինը չէր կարողանում մեծացնել: Այդ ժամանակ ընկերությունը անցկացրեց հետազոտություն և պարզեց, որ լվացքի փոշի օգտագործում են 65% դեպքերում, իսկ քիմիական մաքրում՝ 35%: Հետո պարզեց, որ լվացքի փոշու պոտենցիալ սպառողների 70%-ը աշխատում են և շաբաթվա 7 օրից 5-ը կոստյում են կրում, որը հանձնում են քիմիական մաքրման:
Հետո ընկերությունը հետազոտություն է անում Levi Strauss Jeans-ի հետ համատեղ (պարզ է վերջինիս մոտիվացիան այս գործին մասնակցելու հարցում): Հետազոտության արդյունքները ցույց են տալիս, որ ամենօրյա հագուստով աշխատակիցները ավելի կրեատիվ են և աշխատում են առավել արդյունավետ քան կոստյում կրողները (դե իրենց հետազոտությունը ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարող պարզել  :Wink:  ): Procter & Gamble-ում մտցվում է նոր կանոն, ըստ որի աշխատակիցները ուրբաթ օրը պետք է ամենօրյա հագուստ կրեին: Այս լուրը երկու ընկերությունների «թեթև ձեռքով» արագ տարածվում է, և շատ այլ ընկերություններ հետևում են նրանց օրինակին: Արդյունքում լվացքի փոշիների շուկան աճում է 20%-ով  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե մարքեթոլոգը կարողանում է մի բան հորինել, որի միջոցով վաճառքների ծավալները կաճեն ի հաշիվ գնումների հաճախականության աճի, ուրեմն լավ է աշխատել: Նման օրինակներ շատ կան  :Wink:  Դուք որևէ օրինակի հանդիպե՞լ եք:

----------

delicate (08.06.2015)

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի մարքեթոլոգներ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է երբևէ պրակտիկայում կիրառե՞լ եք Միացյալ (Conjoint) վերլուծության մեթոդը: Եթե այո, ապա ո՞ր բնագավառում:

Արձագանքեք խնդրեմ, քննարկենք մեթոդի առանձնահատկությունները:

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի մարքեթոլոգներ կամ մարքեթինգը սիրող մարդիկ, եկեք թեման ակտիվացնելու համար քննարկենք, թե վերջերս ինչ գիրք ենք կարդացել մարքեթինգի վերաբերյալ, որը խորհուրդ կտայինք նաև մյուս մարքեթոլոգներին:

Սկսեմ ինքս:

Վերջին կարդացածս գիրքն է “My life in advertising” Claude C. Hopkins («Իմ կյանքը գովազդում» Կլոդ Խոպկինս): Չնայած գիրքը գրվել է բավականին վաղուց, բայց գրքի բոլոր գլուխներում պարունակվում են խորհուրդներ, որոնք միանշանակ իրենց արդյունավետությունը կունենան նաև այսօր, բայց ցավոք շատ քիչ ընկերությունների կողմից են կիրառվում: Մասնագետների կարծիքով գիրքը առավել ճիշտ կլիներ անվանել «Իմ կյանքը մարքեթինգում», քանի որ գրքի բոլոր օրինակներում գովազդը պարզապես հանդիսանում է մարքեթինգային խորը վերլուծության եզրափակիչ մասը (ինչը, անգամ ներկայումս, մեր շուկայում հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ է): Իզուր չէ, որ դասականներից Օգիլվին գրել է «Թույլ մի տվեք գովազդով զբաղվել այն մարդուն, որը այս գիրքը ամենաքիչը 7 անգամ չի կարդացել»:

Եթե հետաքրքրված եք կամ արդեն իսկ զբաղվում եք մարքեթինգով, ապա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ այս գիրքը: Մեծ հաճույքով կքննարկեմ գրքի օրինակները:

----------

delicate (26.01.2016), Yevuk (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ripsim

Չափումները մարքեթինգում շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունեն: Շատերի մեջ մարքեթինգը տպավորված է որպես հումանիտար գիտություն, որը պահանջում է պարզապես կրեատիվ մտածողություն: Երևի այս կարծրատիպի պատճառով է, որ հաճախ երբ  մարքեթոլոգին հարցնում ես որևէ արտադրանքի առաջխաղացման մեթոդներ, առաջարկում է «շատ կրեատիվ» քայլեր՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու, թե ինչպիսի ներդրման վերադարձ է ապահովելու տվյալ քայլը: 

Իսկ իրականում չափումները մարքեթինգում ամեն քայլափոխին են: Յուրաքանչյուր գործիք կիրառելիս անհրաժեշտ է նախապես մտածել դրա էֆֆեկտիվությունը չափելու մասին:

Կուրսերայում այս վերջերս անցա մի կուրս, որը անդրադառնում է մարքեթինգային շատ կարևոր մեթրիքների: Խորհուրդ կտամ անցնել՝ Marketing Analytics

Մեծ հաճույքով կքննարկեմ կուրսում ներառված, ինչպես նաև ընդհանրապես մարքեթինգում կիրառվող վերլուծական մեթոդները:

----------

